#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-20
<gsilva> Hi ianorlin. Yes, I got the emails. Thanks for taking care of the manual :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-25
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-26
<gilir> tsimonq2, easier to talk here ;-)
<tsimonq2> o/ gilir :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: so I guess I wanted to see what your thoughts were on having ~lubuntu-dev have upload permission to LXQt and LXDE packages
<tsimonq2> gilir: you say it's interesting sharing upload rights, what do you mean by that?
<gilir> tsimonq2, currently lubuntu-dev = me + ubuntu-core-dev
<tsimonq2> gilir: and another person
<tsimonq2> gilir: but I have seen your Launchpad page, you are a MOTU
<gilir> tsimonq2, yes but inactive, I may remove him soon
<tsimonq2> gilir: alright, I see
<gilir> tsimonq2, so adding the subset will make no difference that the current situation
<tsimonq2> gilir: by the way, Mirv is here, he is doing the Qt 5.6.1 transition, it's already landed in Debian but he's doing work to get it in Ubuntu, and I tested building LXQt and installing LXQt in Ubuntu against 5.6.1, works fine :)
<gilir> tsimonq2, that will make sense when someone will seek upload right for LXQt and / or LXDE packages
<tsimonq2> I see gilir
<Mirv> tsimonq2: yeah I just also tested installing LXQt on the VM where I have that silo 024 (that is now in yakkety-proposed) installed and it seems to start fine.
<tsimonq2> gilir: I understand it doesn't make sense now, and I agree, but in the future, I might want to help out, or someone else might want to help maintain Lubuntu packages, but it's easier to get upload permissions to a subset of packages than to get MOTU
<tsimonq2> great Mirv :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: but I totally understand the situation with it being a team of only you and core-dev
<tsimonq2> gilir: and I understand where you are coming from :)
<tsimonq2> in the meantime, Mirv, won't we need a rebuild of the LXQt packages for Qt 5.6.1?
<tsimonq2> Mirv has lxqt-qtplugin ready to go though
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I took care of them. There are two such packages that need a rebuild: libqtxdg and lxqt-qtplugin. They use Qt Base's or Qt Declarative's private header, get a qtbase-abi or qtdeclarative-abi dependency stamped on them from symbols files, and therefore are forced to be rebuilt.
<tsimonq2> I see Mirv, but don't the other packages need to rebuilt to pick up on the new Qt deps?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: not really, because Qt promises it's ABI stable unless you use private headers
<Mirv> ...a promise that has not 100% always been kept but usually is
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> and either way, with LXQt 0.11 coming soon, it will be fine
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqtxdg/1.3.0-3build1~1 + https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.10.0-3build1~2 are the rebuilds
<Mirv> when I'm preparing a new Qt release, I will always check all packages that depend on eg qtbase-abi-5-6-0 or qtdeclarative-abi-5-6-0, and get a list of packages that I need to rebuild to do a successful landing - the list is compiled at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xXhsnTwzvm5p6gDbUrDpRPSJV9tX4SHCptC9yUYCMmE/edit (bottom of the page)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: in the meantime, while you are here, let me look at that liblxqt patch and see if it really needs any changes before a merge
<tsimonq2> gilir: the only thing really needed is the Standars-version bump, which is in Debian's repositories for 0.11
<tsimonq2> *Standards-version
<tsimonq2> gilir: so I'm going to close the bug
<gilir> tsimonq2, ok, it's probbaly better to do nothing on lxqt packages until the new release is out
<tsimonq2> gilir: I agree
<dholbach> hiya
<tsimonq2> hey dholbach
<tsimonq2> dholbach: so I closed the liblxqt bug because through learning some more packaging with the Kubuntu folks, I understood that Julien's approach is correct
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<tsimonq2> dholbach: that updating the symbols file for a release is better than an abi package generally
<tsimonq2> so I marked as invalid and I unsubscribed the sponsors team
<tsimonq2> dholbach: just so you were aware :)
<dholbach> ok, no problem :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: somebody emailed the ubuntu-devel-discuss list about a problem and solution to a bug in xfce4-power-manager and specifically mentioned Lubuntu, forwarded to the lubuntu-devel list and I carbon-copied you
<tsimonq2> gilir: it includes a patch as well :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey, ping
<wxl> tsimonq2: ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: aren't we supposed to do Alpha 2 this week?
<tsimonq2> wxl: by the way, you should update the topic to reflect the current image statuses
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep, Thursday
<tsimonq2> wxl: and we also have 14.04.5 NEXT Thursday
<wxl> so we should get images today then
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah, right after the images for Alpha 2 get spun up, I'll put out the call for testing
<tsimonq2> wxl: then next week, I'll put out another CALL FOR TESTING for the PPC folks ;)
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> Unit193: can you give tsimonq2 manager on lubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> wxl: lubuntu-devel being #lubuntu-devel or lubuntu-devel being lubuntu-devel@l.u.c ?
<wxl> #
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: can't you do that? or no?
<wxl> nope i only have op
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I'm assuming infinity (or someone else on the release team) has to create the Alpha 2 milestone on iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: I pinged him so hopefully I'll get a timely response so I can get that call for testing put out
<agaida> btw - right now gilirs approach is not right - but hey, you have to handle that, i have no problem with broken packages and frustrated users. Not saying that it hurts LXQt - but its up to you
<agaida> until now we have only two broken repositories, xenial and yakkety - lets wait and build some new and shiny broken things
<tsimonq2> agaida: it was explained to me, your approach with the ABIs is wrong
<tsimonq2> agaida: yes it might be a little bit easier but in the long run it's the wrong approach
<agaida> ok - belive what you want to - not my problem
<tsimonq2> alright
<agaida> nope
<agaida> and why the approach is badly broken - Qt use it
<agaida> right, i understand it
<agaida> so ubuntu will be the home of broken LXQt packages for a certain amount of time - cool
<tsimonq2> agaida: your opinion
<agaida> no - reality
<tsimonq2> agaida: Ubuntu will be the home of LXQt packages done the correct way in regards to symbols
<agaida> have a look into the yakkety repo - lxqt-config is broken
<tsimonq2> then we will fix it
<agaida> <sarcasm>woah - better debian packages than debian - my deepest respect </sarcasm>
<agaida> have fun with it and get a clue
<agaida> and yes, i'm more than a little bit pissed
<tsimonq2> agaida: then get out of the channel and vent somewhere else, this is not the place to do it. We've decided what we plan to do.
<agaida> it is exactly the place - but hey, dream on, make your thing and please don't  file bugs about some segfaults to upstream nor debian. thanks in anticipation
<redwolf> o.o
<tsimonq2> o/ redwolf
<tsimonq2> redwolf: you should update this screenshot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<redwolf> I will, when it's officially released ;)
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<redwolf> don't worry :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: I meant with 16.04 but 16.10 works too ;)
<redwolf> also I was updating some Reddit things, like the icon and colours for the official reddit mobile app
<tsimonq2> redwolf: also, when launching Thunderbird from the terminal, I get this: (thunderbird:6997): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field - I assume it's your department?
<redwolf> yup!
<redwolf> but that message is ok, no harm will occur to your computer :)
<redwolf> we use non-fixed sizes for some things. some apps don't like it.
<tsimonq2> redwolf: but can you fix pls?
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<redwolf> any other request? :P
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Yakkety uploads for the artwork PPA
<redwolf> everything's up
<redwolf> BUT
<tsimonq2> BUT
<wxl> everything's UP
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> ummmmmmm
<redwolf> nothing will be released until the rearrangements are done (Julien is doing things, fixing things)
<redwolf> we made deep changes in the theme structure (extended support for symbolic icons and high contrast ones)
<redwolf> and I made ONE new icon .__.
<redwolf> oh wait... it's not uploaded yet XD
<tsimonq2> *GASP*
<tsimonq2> TheMaster!!!!
<redwolf> O.O
<tsimonq2> wxl: conversation @ #ubuntu-release
<wxl> tsimonq2: did i not just get involved?
<tsimonq2> wxl: re: #ubuntu-release, should I put up the fight, or are we fine not releasing Alpha 2?
<wxl> tsimonq2: depends on if others want to be involved. it's probably too late for that though :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm about ready to go to lunch so can you follow up on whatever infinity decides?
<tsimonq2> sure wxl
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: we're getting LXQt Lubuntu images spun :O :D
<flexiondotorg> Wooooo!
<flexiondotorg> So the switch to LXQt is official for 16.10 Alpha 2?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: just waiting for infinity to review some MPs
<tsimonq2> no no no, we're nowhere NEAR switching
<tsimonq2> and it won't be ready for Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> but Beta 1 should include the image
<tsimonq2> (hopefully, fingers crossed)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: the tentative plan we've been looking at is to release LXDE and LXQt and switch for 17.04.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: but at least it's progress :D
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, So 2 images?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<lynorian> wow alpha is this week oops
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: coming to LUP?
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Already there.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Snaps?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: anything useful?
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Lots :-)
<flexiondotorg> The platform snaps are the main thing I'm interested in right now.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I mean, specifically for making something like a Lubuntu snap
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<flexiondotorg> Which is similar to what you start for Lubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> But all parts are source.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<flexiondotorg> And there are not build-packages.
<flexiondotorg> They are source parts.
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> cool
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: has it landed yet?
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, In master.
<flexiondotorg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+junk/gnome-3-20-snap/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I see, sort of like the snap I have already
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<flexiondotorg> And what is missing is the markup to identify it as a Content Interface.
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> that will be cool
<tsimonq2> I'll keep an eye on it :)
<flexiondotorg> :-D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-27
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping
<wxl> tsimonq2: pöng
<tsimonq2> wxl: see the call for testing?
<wxl> yép
<tsimonq2> wxl: did you also see that my name is here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseTaskSignup
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't find a freaking yak quote for the life of me
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I'm saying help :P
<Unit193> "Don't talk back"
<tsimonq2> Unit193: do you actually think I can manage that? :O
<tsimonq2> Unit193: that's leaving Adam with all the hard ones :P
<lynorian> hmm now I want a yak cowfile for cowsay
<wxl> Unit193: did you see my note from the other day?
<Unit193> wxl: Passing notes in class again, are we?  What note?
<wxl> Unit193: could you make tsimonq2 manager on this channel or at least give him the ability to change the topic?
<Unit193> wxl: He has the ability to change the topic, this channel isn't +t (I did that on purpose.)
<tsimonq2> oh?
 * tsimonq2 tries
<wxl> oh. just not through c. got it.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: No playing with that.
<wxl> s/c/cs/
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I need to update it
<tsimonq2> Unit193: and wxl gave me permission
<Unit193> Changing != playing, so I'm good with that. :P
<wxl> if you shake it more than three times..
<Unit193> Exactly, wxl!
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Alpha 2 due 28 July | Upcoming: 14.04.5 due 04 August
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Alpha 2 milestone due 28 July | Upcoming: 14.04.5 due 04 August
<wxl> uh oh, that's two
<tsimonq2> wxl: huh?
<wxl> 1611 < wxl:#lubuntu-devel> if you shake it more than three times..
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Alpha 2 milestone due 28 July | Upcoming: 14.04.5 due 04 August
<wxl> THAT"S THREE!
<tsimonq2> wxl: :O
<Unit193> wxl: 3
<Unit193> :D
<wxl> Unit193: hey come on. i said MORE than three times.
<tsimonq2> :LOL
<Unit193> wxl: I interpreted that as 3.
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> on the matter as whether or not 3 satisfies the condition of being more than 3, there is no ambiguity
<tsimonq2> wxl: I agree :P
<wxl> however, points for enthusiasm, Unit193 :)
<wxl> ew gedit
<lynorian> well gedit is better than visual studio or notepad but that is not saying much
<tsimonq2> yeah lol lynorian
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-28
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Alpha 2 milestone due 28 July | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's four
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> debian bug 614907
<ubot93> Debian bug 614907 in tech-ctte "node: name conflicts with node.js interpreter" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/614907
<gilir> hi
<gilir> tsimonq2, try a debdiff, you can use the ubuntu pastebin if you want
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> gilir: does that mean you would like me to make a debian/changelog entry or leave it?
<gilir> tsimonq2, leave it for now
<tsimonq2> gilir: alright :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: grr, can't do debdiff
<gilir> tsimonq2, why ?
<tsimonq2> gilir: has to be two different files and when I build lubuntu-meta, one overrides the other
<tsimonq2> gilir: I'm really surprised this isn't maintained under a VCS :)
<gilir> tsimonq2, it's actually
<tsimonq2> gilir: oh? where?
<gilir> tsimonq2, you are not looking at the right location
<gilir> tsimonq2, https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.yakkety
<gilir> tsimonq2, the last change is what you want to do
<tsimonq2> gilir: oh okay
<tsimonq2> gilir: thanks
<gilir> tsimonq2, after that, you need to wait 10 ~ 15 min
<gilir> tsimonq2, after, try to do ./update inside the lubuntu-meta package
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> gilir: then what?
<gilir> lubuntu-meta itselft is not under VCS, because it's populated by the seed
<gilir> tsimonq2, you will see after the ./update :-)
<lynorian> I wonder is bug 1591851 relevent now as we are talking about the seed as maybe xfs is not included in the desktop images for lubuntu but it works for ubuntu-mate ?
<ubot93> bug 1591851 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The creation of a BTRFS or XFS partition fails during install of Lubuntu Daily Live image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591851
<tsimonq2> gilir: there aren't going to be any mroe respins for Alpha 2, you're probably safe making the Lubuntu Software Center removal now
<gilir> lynorian, fixed sometimes ago, you can check the manifest for thsi type of bugs : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/yakkety-desktop-i386.manifest
<gilir> tsimonq2, ok thanks
<tsimonq2> gilir: cute-updates is *just* an updater, not a Software Center
<gilir> tsimonq2, yes, I don't know if he worked on a software-center somewhere else
<tsimonq2> gilir: alright :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: I got your email
<sudodus> tsimonq2: o/
<tsimonq2> sudodus: hello :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: how are you?
<sudodus> I'm fine, how are you :-)
<tsimonq2> great :)
<sudodus> tsimonq2: Are you ready to go ahead with mkusb and git?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: sure :)
<sudodus> I suggest that you start ...
<tsimonq2> great
<tsimonq2> where is your code now?
<sudodus> I have it in my computer (talking about the code, that is changed since you edited the git branches)
<sudodus> part of it is also uploaded to ppa:mkusb/unstable (the bash scripts and help files), but maybe not the control files
<tsimonq2> alright, let's do this
<sudodus> My current version is 11.0.1
<tsimonq2> have you cloned https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb.git locally?
<sudodus> I have done nothing with git, nothing at all.
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> sudodus: is it installed?
<sudodus> (only read your tutorial mail)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: do the following in your terminal: git clone https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb.git && mkusb
<sudodus> yes
<sudodus> the program git is installed
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> sudodus: can you do that above command?
<sudodus> well. mkusb want to be run with the command 'sudo -H mkusb'
<sudodus> where was it unpacked?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: you talking about the git source?
<sudodus> OK in my home directory, but I don't want it there. Let me change the location ...
<tsimonq2> alright
<sudodus> now an mkusb directory is located in my 'data' partition in a separate drive
<tsimonq2> alright, cd into that
<sudodus> done
<tsimonq2> cool, so this is where you should store and work on your actual source code
<sudodus> OK
<tsimonq2> sudodus: apply all of your changes that you made in 11.0.1 and copy everything over to this directory *except* for the debian dir
<sudodus> I'll try with rsync ...
<sudodus> done
<tsimonq2> alright, run git status
<tsimonq2> it should show that there are changes, right?
<sudodus> yes
<tsimonq2> so now you can do "git add *" to track all the changes
<tsimonq2> this is so Git knows to pay attention to them
<sudodus> I should remove the files q.txt, show-q (because they are 'local' help files)
<tsimonq2> alright
<sudodus> now there are 2 changed files 3 removed files and 2 new files (comparing my mkusb directory and the git)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: do those changes look correct?
<sudodus> "git add *
<tsimonq2> did you change two files, remove 3 files, and add 2 new files?
<sudodus> git status says the same after git add *
<tsimonq2> well it's fine
<tsimonq2> but did you make those changes from the code you had in the stable PPA to now?
<tsimonq2> (if you want to look at the diff, "git diff --cached")
<sudodus> I corrected the command, and now it worked
<sudodus> the changes are green and the removals are red, if that tells you something
<tsimonq2> sudodus: well like I said, look at the git diff --cached and see if you made all of those changes
<sudodus> what do you mean how? I edited with geany :-P
<tsimonq2> sudodus: is the directory up-to-date with how you want it for 11.0.1 ?
<tsimonq2> that's what I want to know
<tsimonq2> sudodus: if they are, git commit -am "Released mkusb 11.0.1"
<sudodus> The differences were entered into less and I could browse them.
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> those are the changes that will be applied by committing if you choose
<sudodus> let us try that - (there were so many changes, that I cannot easily see if everything is OK)
<sudodus> According to rsync it should be OK locally, if that is what you mean
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> that's what I meant
<sudodus> Have you changed anything in these files (excluding those in the debian directory)?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> sudodus: all I did was remove the debian/ directory
<sudodus> Are we ready to sync the git with this local directory now? Or was it done already by what we did?
<tsimonq2> did you commit?
<sudodus> no, I have not used any command containing 'commit'
<tsimonq2> git commit -am "Released mkusb 11.0.1"
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so basically, when you used rsync, you had to tell git to pay attention to them (git add *), then now, you have to put them in the repo
<sudodus> done
<sudodus> I used rsync locally - not to the git
<tsimonq2> sudodus: could you create an account here and let me know what your username is?
<sudodus> what do you mean by 'here'? I have an account at Launchpad, which is used to upload to ppa:mkusb. Is that what you mean?
<tsimonq2> whops I'm sorry https://github.com/join
<sudodus> OK, I'll do it ...
<tsimonq2> *whoops
<sudodus> 1 Completed. 2 Choose your plan (what is that)?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: free
<tsimonq2> or skip if possible
<sudodus> trying to skip
<tsimonq2> sudodus: wait, just keep it at the default bullet point
<tsimonq2> sudodus: "Unlimited public repositories for free."
<sudodus> I am at 'Read the guide' and 'Start a project' now, so I guess successful
<tsimonq2> great! :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: what's your username?
<sudodus> sudodus
<tsimonq2> alright
<sudodus> Should I try to log in now - in that case where?
<tsimonq2> hold on now
<tsimonq2> sudodus: accept the invite https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb/invitations
<sudodus> email verified
<tsimonq2> invite accepted?
<sudodus> I have accepted the invitation
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: go back to your terminal in that directory and type: git push origin master
<sudodus> "You now have access to the tsimonq2/mkusb repository."
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> sudodus: do what I said above :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then type in your GitHub username and password
<sudodus> I seems to work.
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> there we go! look at https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb
<sudodus> To https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb.git
<sudodus> d06b214..e63a7db  master -> master
<tsimonq2> sudodus: that's your commit https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb/commit/e63a7dbf82175a60784e92d656852240ea7c05a9
<tsimonq2> sudodus: GitHub has a GUI that shows all of your changes in between commits
<tsimonq2> it's pretty awesome :D
<sudodus> I see my three hands avatar too. So I seem to be in :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so, do you understand that process? when you want to make a change, edit the source code in that directory, and when you have done something worth noting, git add *, git commit -am "DESCRIBE WHAT YOU JUST DID", git push origin master
<teward> tsimonq2: did you do any testing of the 16.04.1 amd64 desktop iso at all?
<sudodus> Well, at my age, the brain is not as fast as it used to be ;-) I think I can go back and look at the log (in the hexchat window) and learn the details
<tsimonq2> teward: did *I* ?
<tsimonq2> teward: why?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: great, let's move on to the next step :)
<teward> tsimonq2: "install ubuntu" from the start boot screen on the ISO fails, spins forever at "A start job is running..." with no limit
<teward> have to "Try Lubuntu" first
<teward> then install from the live env.
<tsimonq2> hrm
<tsimonq2> sudodus: did you see that when testing? ^
<tsimonq2> teward: what image? and did you check the MD5?
<teward> double checking now, but amd64 desktop ISO
<teward> standby (E:SLOWSYSTEMS)
<tsimonq2> teward: and a start job on what process?
<sudodus> I do not always test 'Install', but sometime do it via 'Try ...', and that works. So I'm not sure, but I think it works.
<teward> tsimonq2: you need to listen a little better.
<tsimonq2> teward: how so?
<teward> nevermind i fubar'd my thought process
<teward> stupid IRC
<teward> anyways
<teward> it says a start job is running for "Starting Lubuntu Installer"
<teward> never loads the GUI
<tsimonq2> :O
<teward> checking MD5 now standby
<teward> sums check out
<teward> running "Try Lubuntu" first seems to work, lets see if that's the case with this reboot
<tsimonq2> teward: sudodus is reponsible here, he tested it and marked it as good to go :P
<tsimonq2> teward: and I can't always double-check everything
<teward> true
<teward> tsimonq2: i haven't checked in on testing so no clue who does what tests :p
<teward> and it works once booted, but not with the pure "Install Lubuntu" option from boot screen
<teward> *shrugs*
<tsimonq2> teward: just checked the tracker and it was sudodus who did amd64 desktop
<tsimonq2> teward: file a bug in ubiquity please
<teward> i want to test the original 16.04 iso first
<teward> if it happens there too i'll blame the VM
<teward> if not then i'll blame the image and file a bug
<tsimonq2> fair enough :P
<sudodus> I'm creating a USB boot drive with xenial-desktop-amd64.iso (the released version)
<sudodus> of Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> sudodus: anyways, let me show you how to properly release, not just edit and commit, if you are ready?
<sudodus> Yes
<tsimonq2> sudodus: git tag 11.0.1
<tsimonq2> sudodus: that creates the appropriate tag
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then: git push --tags origin master
<tsimonq2> sudodus: as long as you have committed, that will set up a release
<tsimonq2> let me know when that's done
<sudodus> 'Install Lubuntu' works for me :-)
<teward> sudodus: bare metal or VM?
<sudodus> bare metal, my Toshiba laptop with Intel i5 and the built in Intel graphics
<sudodus> Total 0 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0)
<sudodus> To https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb.git
<tsimonq2> sudodus: perfect! :)
<sudodus>  * [new tag]         11.0.1 -> 11.0.1
<tsimonq2> sudodus: you can also now write release notes here: https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb/releases/new?tag=11.0.1
<sudodus> So this was a 'dummy' job just repeating what was done, or was it doing something new?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I got there by selecting Releases -> 11.0.1 -> Edit tag
<tsimonq2> sudodus: no this is for real
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so write up the release, what did you do? :D
<tsimonq2> sudodus: (basically describe what you told me in a recent email)
<sudodus> I see. What kind of release notes. Something like here:
<sudodus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/v11
<tsimonq2> sudodus: perfect! in fact, I would just put a link to those
<sudodus> I pressed the button :-P
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so after you did that step (creating the tag, pushing the tag, and setting the release notes) let me know so I can update the Debian package
<tsimonq2> sudodus: but now let me show you how to update the PPA package
<sudodus> Can you inspect it and verify, that I got it right?
<tsimonq2> ok, hold on
<tsimonq2> sudodus: notice this here :) https://github.com/tsimonq2/mkusb/releases
<tsimonq2> sudodus: it's big and it has a link to a zip and a tar :D
<tsimonq2> sudodus: iirc you can also set like beta releases and such if you want them
<tsimonq2> sudodus: but otherwise, looks good :)
<sudodus> Ok
<tsimonq2> ready to move on now?
<teward> hrm, interesting, it worked fine now...
<teward> took four boots to 'work fine'  :/
<teward> *shrugs*
<sudodus> I think there is more to do now - to make it really separated, so that the compiled code is separate and not included in the package for the version, that should be proposed for an official repository.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: well if you just let me know what parts are nonfree, I'll remove those in the debian branch
<tsimonq2> sudodus: but for right now, you should update your PPA :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: git remote add launchpad git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/mkusb    <-- that's a one-time command
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then: git checkout -b ppa (remove the -b in the future)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: after that: git pull launchpad ppa
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then do the usual changes that update the Debian package, dch -i etc.
<tsimonq2> let me know when that's done
<sudodus> usb-pack-efi with usb-pack_sdir/usb-pack_efi.tar.gz, and it should be removed from the control file. There is also debian/usb-pack-efi.install
<sudodus> as described in the attached file 'todo.txt' in a mail to you
<tsimonq2> ahh yes I remember, sorry
<sudodus> I can update the ppa now ...
<sudodus> The authenticity of host 'git.launchpad.net (162.213.33.96)' can't be established.
<sudodus> RSA key fingerprint is SHA256:UNOzlP66WpDuEo34Wgs8mewypV0UzqHLsIFoqwe8dYo.
<sudodus> is this the usual sftp checkpoint?
<tsimonq2> yes I think it's fine
<sudodus> There is a problem. I am not logged in as sudodus. Is there a way to remote log in a 'sudodus@something' instead of just 'something'?
<sudodus> and default to my current user id?
<tsimonq2> git remote remove launchpad && git remote add launchpad git+ssh://sudodus@git.launchpad.net/mkusb
<sudodus> That command was accepted without any feedback.
<tsimonq2> it shouldn't have any feedback, it's fine
<tsimonq2> sudodus: now try again
<sudodus> try what
<tsimonq2> (try the step you were on before again)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: where were you at?
<sudodus> do you mean 'git remote remove launchpad && git remote add launchpad git+ssh://sudodus@git.launchpad.net/mkusb'
<sudodus> or some step further back?
<tsimonq2> further
<sudodus> please be more specific!
<tsimonq2> where were you before 'git remote remove launchpad && git remote add launchpad git+ssh://sudodus@git.launchpad.net/mkusb' ?
<sudodus> in the bash history I can see these commands (wait for a few lines)
<sudodus> git push origin master
<sudodus> git tag 11.0.1
<sudodus> git push --tags origin master
<sudodus> git remote add launchpad git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/mkusb # which should be replaced by
<sudodus> git remote add launchpad git+ssh://sudodus@git.launchpad.net/mkusb
<sudodus> git checkout -b ppa  # I seem to have run this one but before the correct command with sudodus explicit
<sudodus> git pull launchpad ppa  # I seem to have run this one but before the correct command with sudodus explicit
<sudodus> Should I repeat these two last commands?
<tsimonq2> no, it's fine
<tsimonq2> sudodus: try: git branch
<tsimonq2> it shows that you are in the PPA branch, correct?
<sudodus>   master
<sudodus> * ppa
<tsimonq2> giid
<tsimonq2> *good
<tsimonq2> sudodus: now do dch -i and whatever else to update the PPA to 11.0.1
<tsimonq2> (in the debian/ directory)
<tsimonq2> like splitting the two packages, etc.
<sudodus> locally I guess
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> sudodus: all of this is local unless you git pull/push
<sudodus> You mean in my old location, where I have the debian directory, or should I create a new debian directory?
<sudodus> I guess it is wise to create a new directory and not mess with the old one
<tsimonq2> no no no
<tsimonq2> keep the one you have
<tsimonq2> sudodus: restore it from the other directory, restore your edits
<sudodus> The one that belongs to the directory, where I can upload directly to the ppa?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> sudodus: this is sorta uploading to the PPA
<tsimonq2> sudodus: except the stable one instead of unstable
<sudodus> OK, but I don't want to destroy what is working. I'll make a copy.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: well all you have to do is copy the debian/ directory from the unstable PPA to this directory, it will be fine, just edit accordingly
<tsimonq2> or maybe if you want to get the debian tar from the stable PPA and update that, that would be good too
<tsimonq2> sudodus: just infd a way to update your PPA with this release
<tsimonq2> *find
<sudodus> I am ready for dch now (have not used the -i option before), is it OK with my previous commands?
<tsimonq2> yeah totally
<sudodus> dch done.
<sudodus> What next? Do you mean I should edit the control file now, or just use the same files again, now only prepare for uploading with
<sudodus> debuild -S
<sudodus> cd ..
<tsimonq2> sudodus: use the files you got from GitHub, prepare it as you would a normal release with the files you have
<sudodus> dput  ppa:mkusb/unstable mkusb_1...
<sudodus> What files from github?
<tsimonq2> the files you already have merged
<tsimonq2> it's fine
<sudodus> You wanted me to have a separate debian directory. Should I point the debian files across the filesystem to the current files in my new mkusb directory?
<sudodus> I could also create links (maybe even hard links) to avoid pointing acreoss the filesystem
<sudodus> across
<tsimonq2> I'm working in Debian now
<tsimonq2> I'll handle Debian
<tsimonq2> (until I have a stable workflow)
<sudodus> In that case we can say that I'm ready with the 'source files'. Only the control file etc in the debian directory may need editing.
<sudodus> I'm waiting for you ...
<tsimonq2> so wait
<tsimonq2> let's get on the same page here
<tsimonq2> you have the PPA branch locally and merged with 11.0.1
<tsimonq2> you just merged the code
<tsimonq2> now you need to update the debian files
<tsimonq2> you just have to update the debian files to release, like you would normally do
<tsimonq2> imagine you just edited the code
<sudodus> Then I will normally only edit only one file in the debian directory, the changelog file (via dch). The other files in debian remain the same for long periods.
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: are we clear to release?
<wxl> tsimonq2: ummmm i already say your release annnouncement
<wxl> s/say/saw/
<tsimonq2> wxl: that was global dude
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> yeah but if we're good globally, we're good
<tsimonq2> wxl: gtreat, you jsut said to check with you :)
<tsimonq2> *great
<tsimonq2> *just
<wxl> typically before global announcement, but all good
<tsimonq2> sudodus: give me a minute, I have to release
<sudodus> tsimonq2: release what software?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Yakkety Yak Alpha 2
<wxl> sudodus: 16.04.2
<wxl> argh
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl 
<wxl> s/04/10/
<tsimonq2> :P
<sudodus> tsimonq2: I thought yakkety alpha2 is already released ...
<wxl> sudodus: globally, but he waited on the lubuntu announcement
<sudodus> I see
<tsimonq2> sudodus: when you are done with the changelog, don't do anything with Git, just get me the debian/changelog file in a pastebin. I made a big mistake when giving you instructions that I'm gonna fix myself.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: and please, feel free to publish to the PPA :D
<sudodus> I sent changelog.gz via email
<sudodus> Do you mean to continue publishing in the future like I did before, but now via git? Or do you mean now? In that case with what command? I usually upload to the unstable ppa, and after some testing copy it to the stable one 'ppa:mkusb/ppa'
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I'll tell you later, I'm really sorry, I have to go
<sudodus> OK, please suggest a new time via mail.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: alright will do, o/
<sudodus> o/
<wxl> tsimonq2: let's talk about getting https on the website
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-29
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry, missed you, let's talk tomorrow
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, I hear GTK 3.20 is landing in 16.10 proposed.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<flexiondotorg> Just a heads up because themes will need some significant reworking.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: email rafaellaguna@ubuntu.com , he's our guy
<yofel> how's the lxqt iso coming along?
<tsimonq2> yofel: waiting for two MPs to get merged then I think they get spun up
<tsimonq2> yofel: so you should be asking infinity that question :P
<yofel> nah, just curious ^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: our software center starting off will be muon though :D
<yofel> muon or discover?
<tsimonq2> muon I thought
<tsimonq2> yofel: so we'll sort of have to collaborate on that :D
<yofel> gladly, that could always use more testing, and I expect lxqt to have some crossovers with kde
<yofel> well, it already has
<tsimonq2> yep, so we'll be collaborating a lot in the future :)
<Wimpress> tsimonq2, flexiondotorg here. I am trying out a new identity ;-)
<tsimonq2> Wimpress: niiiiiice :D
<tsimonq2> I like it better :D
<wxl> lubuntu.slack.com
<wxl> just saying.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-30
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: IT'S NOT IRC :O
<tsimonq2> wxl: also, I finally have the time and the ability to use my i386 machine for testing! \o/
<tsimonq2> wxl: working on Trusty testing as soon as the image downloads
<lynorian> speaking of trusty was trusty not supposed to seed xfsprogs ?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-31
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I'll look into it to it tomorrow
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-24
<powerpcguy> Hi all
<powerpcguy> im looking for some help on getting lubuntu running on my powermac g5,
<powerpcguy> im currently doing vmil research, and i need some form of Linux running on the machine to get started
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-25
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
<rko> Hi, I am trying to boot Lubuntu into mode 3, but adding "3" at the end of the linux boot command doesn't work for reason. So I tried to disable service "lightdm" by deleting S01lightdm from /etc/rc3.d directory, but if I do that the system doesn't boot properly..
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-26
<lubot5> Michael_Martins was added by: Michael_Martins
<lubot5> Schyken was added by: Schyken
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, lol you stalker XD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Chicken sees other birds tweeting about chatty app :3
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> LOL
<lubot5> brli7848 was added by: brli7848
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @brli7848, Welcome!
<lubot5> <brli7848> Hello guys
<lubot5> <Schyken> :D
<lubot5> <brli7848> Am basically on Arch+lxqt now, but was introduced to the community from lubuntu back in 10.04 time
<lubot5> Vinicius Erikson Ursulino was added by: Vinicius Erikson Ursulino
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @brli7848, Cool!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @Vinicius Erikson Ursulino, Welcome!
<lubot5> <Vinicius Erikson Ursulino> Hi everybody, I'm just a sporadic user passing by
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Vinicius Erikson Ursulino, Awesome :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Would you like to get started contributing to Lubuntu with something simple? Help us test Artful Aardvark Alpha 2! This can be done in a virtual machine or on real hardware, whatever works for you.
<lubot5> More details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-July/001053.html
<lubot5> Please let me know if you have any questions!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, This is something I've been doing :D
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Help us test Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Alpha 2! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-July/001053.html | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Alpha 1 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-alpha-1-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lubot5> bashfulrobot was added by: bashfulrobot
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @bashfulrobot, Yo!
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Ola
<lubot5> <Schyken> Heyo!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I think this'll be a good way to build up the people around the Lubuntu community. :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Telegram is pretty universal.
<lubot5> <Schyken> I'm glad the group exists. Honestly it's a great way for people to communicate, and I wish more communities did it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> This has existed for a month or two now, I just felt like making it a bit more public now.
<lubot5> <Schyken> Also, I don't hear much about Lubuntu, even from users, so it's nice :D
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I think this strengthens my point :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> I could add one for Ubuntu budgie, however we have gone pretty all in on gitter. Then people can even see our GitHub activity.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, That'd be interesting
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, Having a telegram group? Or seeing all the GitHub activity in gitter?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, The Telegram group. I'm not even sure what Gitter is lol
<lubot5> Hyuuga_Neji was added by: Hyuuga_Neji
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, Welcome!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @Hyuuga_Neji, Welcome!
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> Greetings from Cuba
<lubot5> <Schyken> @Hyuuga_Neji, Greetings from the hot death trap that is Arizona
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, Another chat program, but had integration into GitHub
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, That's pretty smart. I'll check it out 😎
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> I'm a Lubuntu user about half year...  Sorry my bad english
<lubot5> <Schyken> @Hyuuga_Neji, Awesome! Ah, your English is fine. 😊
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, If you are running up onto budgie, there is a link to it in the welcome screen.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Generally autocrat seem to be very different than the telegram people so far.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, I've got some strange Ubuntu Alpha trio right now lol.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Which one's?
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken ^^
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> Is Lubuntu dev team the same that is porting Lubuntu to LXQt?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, Ubuntu Budgie, Ubuntu MATE, and Lubuntu
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, Yes.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Sorry I'm not trying to hijack Simon group here, but thanks for testing that out.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @bashfulrobot, np at all ;)
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> How are user base is still pretty small.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Fwd from bashfulrobot: Our user base is still pretty small.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Doesn't show up in IRC
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (edits don't)
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Ohhh. Sorry.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @bashfulrobot, np :)
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Thanks for the tip
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> I've seen a benchmark between lxde and LXQt...  ¿What about the ram consume?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, Both should consume about the same amount of RAM, although LXQt is reported to use slightly more.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Nothing noticable at all.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> What is the idle ram? Curious. We were pushing on that did 17.10 in Ubuntu Budgie.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> In 17.10*
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @bashfulrobot, 200-300 MB of RAM afair
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Actually, that's the least it can run on
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's probably less idle RAM
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> @tsimonq2, Yes that's i was talking about
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Nice! We *used* to be 2.5gb (ow!) But are now down to 600-700mb. Just buy canning Gnome tracker and related apps.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> By canning*
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> I have an old laptop (1.5 GB RAM ddr1)  and Lubuntu 16.04 run as well as you can expect
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> Agh. No correction kills me in spelling. Ha.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, Wonderful! It should continue to work well even with LXQt, from what I can tell so far.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, Cans. Beans come in cans. I like beans. Therefore I like Ubuntu Budgie.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> XSD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> *XD
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, Hard to argue with logic like that.
<lubot5> <Hyuuga_Neji> @tsimonq2, That's a wonderfull new
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @bashfulrobot, lol
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, Chicken logic is best logic 🐔
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, So you have Nando's by where you live? My fav chicken.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, I wish! I could go for some cheeky Nando's. Had it once when I was over in Tennessee.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> They are everywhere here. I eat 1-2 times a week.
<lubot5> <Schyken> Also, I always call it cheeky Nando's because we were driving by once, and my friend in the backseat said it in a really awful cockney accent. Stuck ever since
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, lol
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Back to testing Alpha 2 ;)
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> I'm picking up shortly.
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, Have a githum account?
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> github*
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, Yeah 😊
<lubot5> <bashfulrobot> What is the account?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, @Schyken
<lubot5> GabrielSC was added by: GabrielSC
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @GabrielSC, Welcome!
<lubot5> <brli7848> for my case (an old laptop with 2GB ram), the Arch+lxqt works fine, if you don't start the browser....even the so-called lightweight qupzilla jam the OS
<lubot5> <brli7848> back in the good old days where Google doesn't make chromium like giant, chromium works properly on lubuntu10.04 with only 256MB ram and 1G swap
<lubot5> <brli7848> except for video playback...was and is a disaster for low class PC
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @brli7848, I see.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That's really disappointing.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> But, browser makers do that... 😐
<lubot5> <Schyken> I think video playback in general is just a pita with lower end hardware
<lubot5> <Schyken> Celeron N3050 can barely handle 720P playback in many cases 😆
<lubot5> <brli7848> yeah, when you're under lower-end, don't expect for modern usage of internet/entertainment...
<lubot5> NickTh was added by: NickTh
<lubot5> <Schyken> @NickTh, Welcome!
<lubot5> <NickTh> 👍
<lubot5> Lars_General was added by: Lars_General
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Lars_General, Welcome!
<lubot5> <Lars_General> Hello!
<lubot5> <Lars_General> This group is what we alle need. Greetings from Finland. 👍
<lubot5> <Lars_General> *all
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//549248810178576799.webp
<lubot5> jailsonpalmeira was added by: jailsonpalmeira
<lubot5> Michele133 was added by: Michele133
<neo__> hi
<neo__> hello
<lubot5> <Schyken> Heyo
<neo__> i installed lubnutu directly into a usb drive
<neo__> but it stuck on startup saying loading initial ramdisk
<neo__> any idea
<lubot5> davidadinugroho was added by: davidadinugroho
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Sup!
<lubot5> leonardogorres was added by: leonardogorres
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @neo__, Support is in #lubuntu.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @leonardogorres, Hi!
<lynorian> is alternate supposed to default to 4 workspaces?
<lynorian>  bug 1706789 tsimonq2 ^
<ubot93> Bug 1706789 in apport (Ubuntu) "installer crashed grub-efi signed not installed" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706789
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ack
<lynorian> could this be another seed problem?
<tsimonq2> I'm confident it's another seed problem
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Could you please look at this as soon as possible? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1633913
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-27
<lubot5> Sanjay was added by: Sanjay
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Sanjay, Welcome!
<lubot5> <Sanjay> @tsimonq2, Thank you!!!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Getting that smexy LxQt on right now :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> I've actually been stalking the LxQt GitHub, thinking I can start my dev journey there :3
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> s/LxQt/LXQt/ (it was renamed)
<lubot5> And yeah, that would be wonderful! :D
<lubot5> <Schyken> Ah, I'm so used to the up/low/up/low case spelling
<lubot5> <Schyken> SoMeTiMeS iT's JuSt FoR tHe BeSt
<lubot5> <Schyken> :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot5> <Schyken> Jeez, it took me so fricking long to type that
<lubot5> <Schyken> I might have carpal tunnel now
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot5> <Schyken> I need some form of tie-in that auto cases my typing whenever I wanna be eDgY
<wxl> it's called a plugin for your irc client
<lubot5> <Schyken> I don't IRC :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh HAI wxl!
<wxl> might be able to make the bot do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, while you're here
<wxl> hey
<lubot5> <Schyken> Lol, @tsimonq2 Imma commandeer your bot 😆
<tsimonq2> wxl: The move to dhcpcd made Lubuntu's networking (both on Lubuntu Next and stock Lubuntu) just flat out not work on laptops
<wxl> uh
<wxl> why?
<lubot5> <Schyken> Well that's not great :3
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because ifupdown etc. isn't set up with it from what I can tell in convos with cyphe  r  mox.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Basically we have two options:
<tsimonq2>  1. Ship Alpha 2 tomorrow with a notice.
<tsimonq2>  2. Swap out the packages in the seed and respin the images. This'll fix the problem.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I pinged Julien but I don't know what to do. You're also a Lubuntu RM, what should we do? :)
<wxl> dang
<wxl> that's a real bummer
<wxl> it's terrible we didn't notice this before
<wxl> but i'm sure it took real hardware
<wxl> sigh
<tsimonq2> And it's also a real bummer that it took us THIS freaking long to notice it
<lubot5> <Schyken> I'm going to go stare at GitHub and figure out wtf this stuff means :D *nicholas cage face intensifies*
<tsimonq2> Yeah it took real hardware
<wxl> my vote is #2
<wxl> wait
<tsimonq2> Yes? :)
<wxl> is there a known fix?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<wxl> rather, workaround?
<wxl> well then a notice ain't going to do it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not at all. I wated TWO HOURS trying to find one.
<tsimonq2> *wasted
<wxl> definitely #2
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you have commit access to the seed or do I need to prepare an MP for Julien to review? :)
<lubot5> <Schyken> Oh, all of this stuff is on Launchpad, isn't it?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, yep
<lubot5> <Schyken> ffs, I've been staring at the manual
<wxl> i don't think i have access to the seed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, I'll prepare an MP before I go to sleep
<tsimonq2> wxl: I wish there was a nice alternative in Bazaar for git revert :/
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> we need to get everything under git!
<wxl> i'm surprised everything everywhere hasn't switched yet
<tsimonq2> wxl: Honestly that's actually possible, I've poked around in the code
<tsimonq2> WELL
<tsimonq2> Technically Canonical STILL maintains Bazaar
<wxl> they also maintain LP and it's been adding more and more git support
<wxl> in fact, that's the one major thing it HAS added recently
<tsimonq2> wxl: But I had to poke into the code for something unrelated and it's pretty damn simple.
<tsimonq2> Now the question is, is Lubuntu going to be the flavor that starts the Bazaar boycotting? :P
<wxl> why not?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because right now I COULD totally write that PR and convert the Bazaar repo to a Git one, then pester Julien to upload it to the Launchpad Git space for ~kubuntu-dev :P
<tsimonq2> s/kubuntu/lubuntu/
<wxl> yep
<wxl> maybe let's reach out to other flavor leads, ubuntu-devel, etc. and see what thoughts are on that matter
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well the question is, is there a good reason for actually doing it besides the fact that Bazaar sucks donkey balls?
<wxl> well git provides many more features
<wxl> it's also far more common
<wxl> which should help newer developers
<tsimonq2> For sure
<wxl> plus it will help BRAND new developers figure out how to push upstream changes
<tsimonq2> For sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have you followed the work the Ubuntu Server Team has been doing to import all their packaging into Git?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @wxl, This interests me :3
<tsimonq2> That's a thing
<wxl> no
<wxl> that's great
<tsimonq2> The goal is to make driveby contributions super easy
<wxl> we should ask them what their experiences/challenges are
<wxl> yes!
<tsimonq2> And in general make everything easy
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I'll ponder it and when I'm ready I'll give you another ping with my plan
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'll prepare my MP in a bit
<wxl> might have wulfie track down the boss
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf WOLF!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf see above
<tsimonq2> wxl: there ;)
<wxl> heh
<wxl> you have testers available to double check the respins?
<tsimonq2> Erm, not off hand
<tsimonq2> wxl: But I've been promoting the Telegram group everywhere
<wxl> might be good to round some up and have them at the ready
<wxl> i've noticed XD
<tsimonq2> We have 27 people now in this Telegram group!
<wxl> that's good
<lubot5> <Schyken> Testars?
<wxl> i hope it encourages some more participation
<tsimonq2> So we should have some people who would be able to test
<lubot5> <Schyken> *testers?
<wxl> sounds like Schyken is ready XD
<lubot5> <Schyken> Need someone to run it on a lappy?
<lubot5> <Schyken> I'm always ready :3
<tsimonq2> wxl: Otherwise when I sent my call for testing I also included the lubuntu-users list and we got more testers than usual from the regulars on the lubuntu-users list
<tsimonq2> So I might do that in the future
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Yay!
<wxl> cool
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I need to take a shower
<wxl> good luck with that
<lubot5> <Schyken> Steamy
<tsimonq2> Have a good night wxl, I know you have a bedtime :P
<wxl> yep unlike some people XD
<tsimonq2> tru XD
<tsimonq2> bai o/
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2 moist or damp?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//5172402223782559753.oga
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//5172402223782559754.oga
<lubot5> <Schyken> 😆 hahahahah
<wxl> i
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> j
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll be up in 6-7 hours and when I get up, I'll submit that MP and get the ball rolling on testing. Night everyone!
<lubot5> <Schyken> Woot woot! Farewell
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Last time I checked you needed to manually start dhcpcd daemon to make it work
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> I can revert the change tonight if it's necessary, it is sill early on the release process
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> Ah... We are already Thursday :-/
<lubot5> <Schyken> @julienlavergne, I'm still Wednesday! There's still time! 😆 :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, It still didn't work when I did it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Please do, we can test more after the release.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, It's no big deal, the two people publishing it for all of the flavors are in US ;)
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Isn't it past your bedtime :3
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Noooo :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, HUEHUEHUE Allow me to snark
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, OK but tonight is in 10 h for me :-/
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> We can keep dhcpcd on the LXQt ISO, less critical and it will be easier to fix it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, 10 hours is 1 PM my time, you'll be fine if you do it then. :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, That works for me.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It'll also give us something to test.
<lubot5> lbssousa was added by: lbssousa
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Do you have an ETA for the Aplha 2 release?
<flexiondotorg> Who is pulling the leavers at let loose the isos?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I think slangasek is. Regardless, we're all in the US...
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'm thinking anywhere between 2-7 PM Central Time, depending on a couple things.
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> Just arrive home to see to change merged :-)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yep :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//1-80.debdiff
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @julienlavergne I haven't been able to find a sponsor, if you could upload for me, that would be great. :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Also while you're here, this needs looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1633913
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> nvm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/0.80
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Is Ubuntu Studio fixed ? Because I didn't touch this part of the seed, and there is a fix in cdimage for them, but not for us : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1665
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Oh, what? O_o
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> Obviously, we want pool/ on the image ...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> For sure, I agree
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, See the title of the bug report
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I'm aware, I just didn't know it was fixed for Ubuntu Studio :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Anyways, I'll dig into that code right now and get an MP. I'll poke someone on IRC and when it gets approved, I'll rebuild the images for Alpha 2.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That way, fix two bugs with one rebuild, as they say. ;)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne This is interesting...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> ```        elif mode == "ship-live":
<lubot5>             if project == "kubuntu-active":
<lubot5>                 yield "ship-active-live"
<lubot5>             else:
<lubot5>                 if series >= "dapper":
<lubot5>                     yield "ship-live"```
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So for some reason, Lubuntu live images aren't being picked up by that mode.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Oh wait, this is *our* problem
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Look at Ubuntu Studio's ship-live: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.artful/view/head:/ship-live
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Now look at ours: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.artful/view/head:/ship-live
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I wonder if the tooling knows to pick up ship-live-share and then the respective ship-{gtk,qt}
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> Ah, probably not :-/
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm patching the tooling right now.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll have an MP for you in less than 30 mins
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/different-ship-live-names-lubuntu/+merge/328182
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Alright, that's landed, the images are building now.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hopefully this can be fixed.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, You are one with the force, the force is with you
<lubot5> <Schyken> (Photo, 523x712) http://i.imgur.com/P7AA6NN.jpg I've got the page on auto-refresh every five seconds 😆
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, I'll yell your way once they're ready. :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Can you tell I like being impatient? 😆
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Go go go!
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, +1 for the server being slow :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> It's not been indexed yet
<lubot5> <Schyken> I cri
<lubot5> <Schyken> THERE WE GO
<lubot5> <Schyken> I was getting saucy for a moment
<lubot5> <Schyken> Tfw you accidentally save the file into your torrents folder and create a torrent :S
<lubot5> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Great ! Thanks :-)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, You're welcome, now let's see if it worked. ;)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
<lubot5> <Schyken> WOOT WOOT
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Hey, so do you have access to the ISO QA Tracker?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I don't know tbh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Do you have a Launchpad acct?
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I do :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Go here, log in: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/379/builds
<lubot5> <Schyken> OOH! This is cool
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Go to a specific test case, submit an In Progress result, and run through the test case. When that's done, change your result to pass/fail.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Once all the mandatory tests are done, I mark as ready.
<lubot5> <Schyken> Fantastic :D I'll get to it :)
<tsimonq2> I am proud to report that No Network installs now work fine with Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Alpha 2!
<lubot5> GabrielSC was removed by: GabrielSC
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @GabrielSC, bai
<lubot5> <Schyken> Wait @tsimonq2 there's no networking at all?
<tsimonq2> We fixed that.
<lubot5> <Schyken> Are you sure?
<tsimonq2> It's just that you can now install Lubuntu with no network access.
<tsimonq2> Yes, in the desktop images. The Alternate images are respinning now.
<lubot5> <Schyken> I'm booted into live right now and I cant even connect to a network
<lubot5> <Schyken> Maybe I'm doing something wrong
<tsimonq2> @Schyken Make sure you have the latest image.
<lubot5> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I do, rebooting just to double check everything
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ok :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> Hmm
<lubot5> <Schyken> Still no networking
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Weird
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> idk
<lubot5> <Schyken> I'll try it on another machine and see if I get the same problem
<tsimonq2> Ok.'
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727.1)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because it connects fine for me :/
<wxl> if you're testing with real hardware and especially if it's wifi your issue may be the card (read: broadcom sucks)
<lubot5> <Schyken> @wxl, Ah, that may be the case.
<wxl> it can be a royal pain in the yin yang to get it going in the installer, too
<wxl> i'd just plug in your ethernet cable and make sure that works
<lubot5> <Schyken> @wxl, That's what I'm trying. Ah, don't have Ethernet ports, but I should be able to route it via USB
<wxl> that will most likely help
<wxl> i've seen a rare case where a USB adapter doesn't work
<wxl> but it's very rare
<tsimonq2> fuuuuuuuuuuuu-
<tsimonq2> bug 1706445
<ubot93> Bug 1706445 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity in Lubuntuoffers no choice of disks in auto-resize" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706445
<tsimonq2> I can reproduce it
<tsimonq2> It still works, just doesn't show a slider
<tsimonq2> It's a bug for sure
<tsimonq2> Just not a really urgent one.
<wxl> but ONLY for lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> I don't know that.
<wxl> yeah needs more investigation
<wxl> it's alpha, make a note, move on
<tsimonq2> Alright, yeah, that was my plan./
<lubot5> <Schyken> Networking doesn't seem to be working at all for me within the installer, but I'll install and see if I have any luck afterwards
<wxl> @Schyken do you know how to investigate that further? look at logs, ping, ifconfig, etc? cuz that might be something good to look into
<lubot5> <Schyken> @wxl, Yeah, I was just about to copy the logs over to a USB rn. Still need to get iwconfig
<lubot5> <Schyken> Hm, that's strange
<lubot5> <Schyken> lubuntu-next@lubuntu-next:~$ iwconfig
<lubot5> lo        no wireless extensions.
<lubot5> wlp1s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any
<lubot5>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<lubot5>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<lubot5>           Power Management:on
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah Lubuntu Next networking is borked
<tsimonq2> That's expected
<tsimonq2> I thought you were talking about stock Lubuntu!
<lubot5> <Schyken> Ah, sorry, I wasn't very specific, was I :P
<lubot5> <Schyken> Haha, well, I'll work on Lubuntu for now ;)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Try Lubuntu Alternate i386 images?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken Or maybe just Desktop i386?
<lubot5> <Schyken> Is that an invitation? :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Yes.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> 1 down, 5 to go
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727.2)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-28
<lubot> <Schyken> Is there a way to eliminate the multi-desktop thing in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <Schyken> Just want one desktop/workspace 👍
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> @Schyken, I though it's a LXDE Wayne but have you tried to configure it from the panel options?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 965x144) http://i.imgur.com/nouTQpP.jpg @VikingRedwolf Listen to him! .__.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Alpha 2 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-alpha-2-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lubot> joancipria was added by: joancipria
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> welcome @joancipria
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-29
<lubot6> dualcore was added by: dualcore
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @dualcore, Welcome!
<lubot6> <dualcore> @tsimonq2, Thank you.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Welcome aboard, @dualcore
<lubot6> <dualcore> @VikingRedwolf, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot6> Thank you, sir. 🤝
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-30
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Hey Julien :)
<lubot6> Have you tested the patch here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/189617
<lubot6> If so, could you please upload it to Artful? Ubuntu MATE would like this feature. If it doesn't work, I can take care of updating the patch and getting it ready for upload. :)
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Forgot this one :-) Last time I checked it was working
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Any chance you could confirm with Artful? ;)
<lubot6> galulex was added by: galulex
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @galulex, Welcome!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Hi Alex!
<lubot6> <galulex> Hello everyone
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-23
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS79b55e472d8f: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS79b55e472d8f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8949483eeb88: We're not Neon (LP: #1783024).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8949483eeb88
<lubot5> Utrak82 was added by: Utrak82
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome @Utrak82
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm putting off the newsletter tomorrow so I can get some proper sleep...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> *until tomorrow
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Heh
<lubot5> cnutrstey was added by: cnutrstey
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-24
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE566f624986de: DSC file for 1.4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE566f624986de
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE759a22ea11c7: Import patches-unapplied version 1.4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE759a22ea11c7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE6a0a234f6511: Import patches-unapplied version 1.5 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE6a0a234f6511
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd5b0ce1d3bc6: Import patches-applied version 1.5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd5b0ce1d3bc6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3abcdfc563a5: DSC file for 1.5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3abcdfc563a5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd28b0cad946a: Import patches-applied version 1.4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd28b0cad946a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE7f1f95e89ce1: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE7f1f95e89ce1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE3b47637033ed: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE3b47637033ed
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE3be4455c60a6: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE3be4455c60a6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEc8b235e095df: qt: fix build against Qt 5.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEc8b235e095df
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE992f3d29ff6d: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE992f3d29ff6d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE76cfdcc585ba: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE76cfdcc585ba
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE333facde5feb: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-2 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE333facde5feb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE294725909ff1: fribidi: update for version 1.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE294725909ff1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE63cf0e58418a: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE63cf0e58418a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE7ebd543c7b61: fribidi: update for version 1.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE7ebd543c7b61
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE8d0dbff854f4: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE8d0dbff854f4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe0e5b447915e: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe0e5b447915e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE501285a31bf3: DSC file for 0.18.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE501285a31bf3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEe808086ae9a7: Import patches-unapplied version 0.18.0-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEe808086ae9a7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEeb29eb4a1330: _sddm_systemctl] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEeb29eb4a1330
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE7c2a26e77a4a: Change the default PATH] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE7c2a26e77a4a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEe378f4fa7ca1: Always minimum vt to 7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEe378f4fa7ca1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEdcdfc0f4de8a: _kubuntu_use_breeze] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEdcdfc0f4de8a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE9449653aae66: _add_debian_themes] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE9449653aae66
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE2970043e5a0b: Import patches-applied version 0.18.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE2970043e5a0b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEc9e9ae8d55da: DSC file for 0.9.0-3ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEc9e9ae8d55da
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE6e0193ed68f3: Add some appdata] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE6e0193ed68f3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE2fa21b4c26e3: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE2fa21b4c26e3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE59aa0d9faec2: Import patches-applied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE59aa0d9faec2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEfdb8b26be674: Adapt to API changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEfdb8b26be674
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE00e1478d7158: Remember the maximization state of the window.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE00e1478d7158
<lynorian> ah release images
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE18f813eaa955: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE18f813eaa955
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb39080ac90d8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb39080ac90d8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEa3a22204c051: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEa3a22204c051
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE69ff567e58ff: Definitely remove plugin-clock] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE69ff567e58ff
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE576d96e13db3: volume: Do not auto-unmute on volume change] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE576d96e13db3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE1723215653be: DSC file for 4:18.04.3-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE1723215653be
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEa809b32e6988: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.04.3-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEa809b32e6988
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEe157122f6d0d: Import patches-applied version 4:18.04.3-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic…] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEe157122f6d0d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEcc391eb206bc: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEcc391eb206bc
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE7c9a9abfeb9d: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE7c9a9abfeb9d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEd810c6765b3c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEd810c6765b3c
<lynorian> wow I think I may have an isolinux problem or is this something known already
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<lynorian> I get a wierd error message 
<lynorian> ISOINUX 6.03 20171017 EHDD Copyrught (C) 1994-2014 H. PETER ANVIN et al no default UI configuration directive found!
<lynorian> boot:
<lynorian> there was some mention of console setup on -release
<lynorian> on the 18.04.1 release canidate
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa4e1381c9b63: DSC file for 20180720-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa4e1381c9b63
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEae7e835c6406: DSC file for 20180720-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEae7e835c6406
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE96bffa517e4b: Import patches-unapplied version 20180720-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE96bffa517e4b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEfcdb2d05b0c9: Import patches-applied version 20180720-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEfcdb2d05b0c9
<lynorian> I used zsync so the iso should be fine and tried two seperate drives on this computer
<tsimonq2> This was the diff for it: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/379900641/console-setup_1.178ubuntu2.2_1.178ubuntu2.3.diff.gz
<tsimonq2> So I doubt it, unfortunatrly.
<tsimonq2> *unfortunately
<tsimonq2> Please do report a bug.
<lynorian> so report against isolinux
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<lynorian> can't get much useful debug info though as I can't use ubuntu-bug
<tsimonq2> Still report a bug though, and I'll ask around.
<tsimonq2> Maybe take a picture.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe1038b485dbb: Add support for Norwegian.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe1038b485dbb
<lynorian> bug 1783416
<ubot93> Bug 1783416 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "18.04.1 release candidate fails to boot" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783416
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSd06aa64d60ca: Add support for Norwegian.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSd06aa64d60ca
<genii> Interesting. I didn't know that point releases have RCs
<tsimonq2> genii: Technically all releases have RCs :P
 * genii 's mind begins to implode now
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> :D
<lynorian> I got a bug also in keyboard selection but that seems to be reported before
<lynorian> is quite broken with no language packs as you end up typing glphys that show as boxes
<lynorian> not just on the installer but on reboot as well
<lynorian> bug is assigned to someone though
<lubot5> <joancipria> Hi! A quick question: I'm on 18.04 and I use lxpanel in autohide mode. So when I try to interact with Wi-Fi or sound control's dropdow, both lxpanel and the dropdown autohide. It seems like lxpanel doesn't detect that I'm navigating through the menus so it disappears.
<lubot5> <joancipria> Should I report the bug?
<lubot5> <joancipria> It isn't important, just a bit irritating 😂😂
<lynorian> joancipria yes
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-25
<lynorian> wierdly enough I get one bug on real haredware but not on a virtual machin
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO1b4fd5e19eea: Change to /irc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO1b4fd5e19eea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO1b4fd5e19eea: Change to /irc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO1b4fd5e19eea
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1021998494364655616
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ugh I am about to fall asleep but I will in the morning
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Mmmm... I have two cats...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> dooooeeeeeet :D
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 502x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4040.webp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd33cfb8e32d0: Translated using Weblate (Norwegian Bokmål)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd33cfb8e32d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb292a53b8e09: Translated using Weblate (Norwegian Bokmål)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb292a53b8e09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS874785ad0c58: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS874785ad0c58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSdad647b79de8: Translated using Weblate (Norwegian Bokmål)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSdad647b79de8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOf91111a18077: Add support for commenting on bugs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOf91111a18077
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO2e9c24fcb831: Use prod, not staging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO2e9c24fcb831
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb74b617312ac: Calamares is capitalized (LP: #1783109).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb74b617312ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfd2ab888de69: Translated using Weblate (Norwegian Bokmål)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfd2ab888de69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS875e9a9daf97: Translated using Weblate (Norwegian Bokmål)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS875e9a9daf97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSf138b91cbe17: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSf138b91cbe17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO4748fdd48c04: Make sure we're actually POSTing.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO4748fdd48c04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa0da5ae20dc2: Don't copy initrd from the live install, because that contains casper.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa0da5ae20dc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSec8d1863c8ae: Make "ubuntu" the bootloader_id and don't do a cp hack.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSec8d1863c8ae
<tsimonq2> Turning off commit notifications for now.
<deewreckd> hello
<tsimonq2> Heyo
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> That's a new irssi thing O_o
<tsimonq2> What's up deewreckd?
<deewreckd> can i get pointed in the right directions for recommened driver for an older AMD HD7640G graphics driver?
<tsimonq2> Perhaps try #lubuntu or #ubuntu.
<deewreckd> thanks!
<tsimonq2> No problem deewreckd 
<tsimonq2> deewreckd: If you have a spare machine, we could use some testing help ;)
<deewreckd> not a bad idea. i may have access to a laptop when i get home
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<tsimonq2> deewreckd: @LubuntuOfficial on Twitter has the details
<tsimonq2> wxl should probably put the stuff on Mastodon too... :P
<deewreckd> definitely looks fun. i'll check it out! thanks 
<lynorian> ah how chaning to a non default cursor theme helps when you are using virtual machines on the host
<lynorian> big tip for anyone using virtual machines to test
<lynorian> tsimonq2, how goes your in progress no network 64 bit install?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-26
<lubot5> <Fabri_x> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4041.mp4
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> wxl: I keep losing the Mastodon login info.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Retweets are welcome :) https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1022543469464702978
<lubot5> <MichaelTunnell> Nice
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> If anyone wants to translate it, please PM me plaintext or markdown-formatted text.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'll figure out how to get Weblate working with it.
<lubot5> <MichaelTunnell> @tsimonq2, Retweeted on MT, TWinL and TuxDigital :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 18.04.1 has been released: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; usage implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC guidelines
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lxqt.org/release/2018/07/26/moving-to-oftc/ \o/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING522ca53718f1: Build with -fpermissive to (hopefully) solve the i386 FTBFS.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING522ca53718f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING5c016157b78c: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING5c016157b78c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8a36a658f850: Upload to Sid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8a36a658f850
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGd373add978ae: Add wayland-session as a conffile] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGd373add978ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING27bc924c9231: Avoid sourcing /etc/profile with fish] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING27bc924c9231
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGbfbd6c3665bc: Update changelog for 0.18.0-2~ release] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGbfbd6c3665bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE5f93d6d2f01d: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE5f93d6d2f01d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEbe780c70eeb0: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEbe780c70eeb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE323a04eeb5d5: fribidi: update for version 1.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE323a04eeb5d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE24234868a173: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE24234868a173
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEd9d10b6abefb: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/bionic…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEd9d10b6abefb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE4e5a08b088f7: DSC file for 0.18.0-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE4e5a08b088f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE88a8b359cb6b: Import patches-unapplied version 0.18.0-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE88a8b359cb6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEed2fea103e82: Import patches-unapplied version 0.18.0-1ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEed2fea103e82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE28b199a122ef: Change the default PATH] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE28b199a122ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE00b861b7e21f: Import patches-applied version 0.18.0-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE00b861b7e21f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEbddc04b34520: DSC file for 0.18.0-1ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEbddc04b34520
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEf2f646f196af: _sddm_systemctl] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEf2f646f196af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE57943db12a4a: run nvidia-prime setup on login] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE57943db12a4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE8deca63b60ec: Import patches-applied version 0.18.0-1ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE8deca63b60ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE96cefeeec2e1: _kubuntu_use_breeze] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE96cefeeec2e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEa509ec449173: _sddm_systemctl] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEa509ec449173
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEad174ad5ca4c: _add_debian_themes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEad174ad5ca4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE451cd4c19f78: DESKTOP_SESSION should only be the base name] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE451cd4c19f78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE4b86f1642453: _kubuntu_use_breeze] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE4b86f1642453
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEb3ded5b97be3: _add_debian_themes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEb3ded5b97be3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEef1f845a2027: run nvidia-prime setup on login] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEef1f845a2027
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE6b3692f21ace: Change the default PATH] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE6b3692f21ace
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEf0e969ee747e: DESKTOP_SESSION should only be the base name] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEf0e969ee747e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART2326eae13b40: Use the new ubuntu-theme virtual SDDM theme, and remove the Conflicts on the…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART2326eae13b40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTa1c068fb0cda: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTa1c068fb0cda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE0ab5ef3e440f: DSC file for 1.6] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE0ab5ef3e440f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEa1a7d6b2f65c: Import patches-unapplied version 1.6 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEa1a7d6b2f65c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEcc28c0bab355: Import patches-applied version 1.6 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEcc28c0bab355
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> To make things a lot easier on the site, I've migrated the Lubuntu.me site comments to Disqus.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> But, for now, comments have "disappeared"
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://help.disqus.com/import-export-and-syncing/importing-comments-from-wordpress says that it takes up to 24 hours
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> Good one
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb0b97d5c7aa9: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb0b97d5c7aa9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING1eb106cfebe8: iFix i386 FTBFS with gcc8.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING1eb106cfebe8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING35b05164723d: Update symbols files with buildds' logs.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING35b05164723d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING39176fa51067: Team upload to unstable.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING39176fa51067
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2410754f947f: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2410754f947f
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-28
<holywater> tsimonq2: pmmed the translation to "Taking a new direction"
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<pi__>  https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/ Makes me wonder why continue this project at all. Why not join Kubuntu instead?
<pi__> Join the efforts instead of splitting already thin community
<lubot5> <MichaelTunnell> @pi__, Why don't all distros join together to make one distro that everyone would be forced to use the same thing. The 
<lubot5>  reason that isn't a good idea is the same for your question.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-29
<people> Hello
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO3310089673e1: Add detection for QTerminal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO3310089673e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING661611c7548c: The preferences menu should never be larger than the screen (LP: #1784198).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING661611c7548c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING6b4d716e42b8: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING6b4d716e42b8
 * tsimonq2 is SO glad lugito worked as intended in bug 1784198.
<ubot93> Bug 1784198 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "lubuntu qterminal preferences too big" [Undecided, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784198
<tsimonq2> Really does save me time. :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1023653385336250368?s=09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE5f717535a8e1: DSC file for 0.9.0-3ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE5f717535a8e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEaa9a4782e9d3: Add some appdata] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEaa9a4782e9d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE9ce588ac0bc9: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu3 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE9ce588ac0bc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE7e8614a69038: Remember the maximization state of the window.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE7e8614a69038
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE14e97e01c7da: Import patches-applied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu3 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE14e97e01c7da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE9c2e27a32d6f: Adapt to API changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE9c2e27a32d6f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE30d9f4e14568: Smaller settings dialog] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE30d9f4e14568
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28b6dfedc7ba: Start the font dialog for qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28b6dfedc7ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1af2e7462a3c: Add note on monospace fonts for terminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1af2e7462a3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc58cffcbb73b: Add qterminal font drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc58cffcbb73b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f4ff3baa0f7: Fix label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f4ff3baa0f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbb3dbb7d5e2: Add missing space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbb3dbb7d5e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98646cbaef57: Fix label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98646cbaef57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL56752b1a6fe4: Add missing space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL56752b1a6fe4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8a52432652c: Add close button on each tab of qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8a52432652c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3d332b88c37: Add how to change a keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3d332b88c37
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1197
<lubot> Pakpoh_Abad was added by: Pakpoh_Abad
<wxl> ok, who here has an eMMC device?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a0e5ab0e873: Add vlc file open screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a0e5ab0e873
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96c2f7c33ab6: Add Subtitle speed field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96c2f7c33ab6
<wxl> do we have a task for supporting multiple versions of the manual?
<lynorian_> I think we did at one time am checking now
<lynorian_> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37 wxl
<wxl> thanks
<lynorian_> is calamares suppodesd to be undecotarted?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-23
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i took your comment about the SRU team schedule to mean that come Monday my SRU would get looked into but it doesn't seem to be the case..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i took your comment about the SRU team schedule to mean that co …], Go bother whoever is listed for Tuesday, and/or your favorite member of the SRU team :)
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you're not happy with it, maybe you should make a case for me to be a member of the SRU team 😂
<lubot> <Sunny_D_Roger> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i took your comment about the SRU team schedule to mean that co …], Hey bot let me tell you something you are stupid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the IRC bridge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a real human on the other side of that
<lubot> <Sunny_D_Roger> Lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please stop, before you get banned.
<lubot> <Sunny_D_Roger> Ohhk banning me for such a stupid reason lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bye, have fun with your ban.
<apt-ghetto> Found a bug, which is very likely caused by calamares-settings-(l)ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1833490
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1833490 in calamares-settings-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "lubuntu grub-install puts efi in the wrong directory - could create an unbootable state" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<apt-ghetto> And lugito fell asleep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Any other non-us layout user has seen this happening in SDDM? https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/202#issuecomment-133628462
<apt-ghetto> HMollerCl: Yes, that is "normal"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The other thing I've seen in sddm is that when changing the selected user it "blinks"
<wxl> @Guephren i deleted my facebook account. i loathe facebook. none of the rest of us really use it very much, so even though we have a facebook presence, it's pretty much unused and unadvertised. tl;dr no XD
<wxl> @Guephren joining phabricator and the telegram dev channel would be a good start
<lubot> giygps was added by: giygps
<lubot> Guephren was added by: Guephren
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl Making a Facebook group was just half joking. On one hand I also dislike it but I stay around to chat with family, but I don't really go into pages or timeline anymore so I wouldn't use the group. On the other you have everything so separated you I didn't exactly know where to move into. … In any case I'm here now and I'll join 
<lubot> the Phabricator in a while.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Found a bug, which is very likely caused by calamares-settings-(l)u …], I don't think the issue is due to calamares-settings-ubuntu. I have followed your instructions about renaming GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR to "bug" and reproduced the issue. But I checked the config file of calamares-settings-ubuntu on phab. 
<lubot> and as far as I understand it, the installer is setting the distributor to "Lubuntu 19.04" but it creates the directory under ESP and also the nvram entry according to this file : https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/bootloader.conf … which has efiBootloaderId: "Ubuntu"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I cannot find a config file anywhere in the calamares-settings-ubuntu which sets GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR to "Lubuntu 19.04"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So the question is what sets the distributor like that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I don't think the issue is due to calamares-settings-ubuntu. I have followed you …], * ...the installer *might be* setting the distributor..
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker Have a look at T85
<lubot> <aptghetto> The efibootloaderId is used only during the installation
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [@The_LoudSpeaker Have a look at T85], ack.
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you you execute` sudo grub-install 2&> out.txt `you can analyse it in more detail
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [If you you execute sudo grub-install 2&> out.txt you can analyse it in more deta …], ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto  I agree with your comment here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1474 .
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should add a script at the end of installation, after it sets bootentries and makes directories under ESP, which will set it to GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` but the problem we will have is that theme will not use the hummingbird logo, I will lookup what can I do about that.
<tsimonq2> Heyyyyyyyyyy folks.
<lubot> <lynorian> yes @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> I have the next few hours free to spend on Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> First thing I'm going to do is some internal LC housekeeping.
<tsimonq2> I'll then go through some tasks and sponsor stuff if needed.
<tsimonq2> After that, if I can get to it, I'd like to work on doing the CI ISOs as planned.
<tsimonq2> Ping me if you have questions.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wake up noob
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 wake up noob], noU
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *yeets some coffee at @teward001*
 * genii intercepts and runs off
<lubot> <teward001> *uses the Infinity Stones and pulls genii over towards them, takes the coffee, then yeets genii into the sun*
<genii> :D
<genii> ..at least we know you're awake 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 wake up noob
<wxl> @tsimonq2: were you suggesting before that i should bug vanguards about pushing that SRU forward or should i just wait?
<tsimonq2> wxl: You mean the bug I just poked about? :P
<wxl> ok cool thx :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<wxl> one other thing (and don't laugh): do you have any idea of new release plans in lxqt?
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> *wheeeeze*
<tsimonq2> Nope
<wxl> didn't think so
<wxl> do you think we should pull in the patch for lxqt-globalkeys to be xdg compatible or wait?
<wxl> cuz our shortcut fixes are kind of stalled waiting on it
<tsimonq2> Yeah, pull it in.
<wxl> ^^ @The_LoudSpeaker that something you want to do? pulling in a patch is like one of the most crucial packaging jobs to do. if you can do that you're well on your way to doing anything else
<wxl> plus it will unstick all the work you did on shortcuts
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Ready for some Lubuntu Developer grilling?
<tsimonq2> wxl is here, I think.
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> Sort of impromptu for a meeting, but this part has to happen in public, heh.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am here.
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds fair.
<tsimonq2> Okay, so please link your application, your LP profile, and give yourself a brief introduction if you feel it's needed. :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is a link to my application: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/applications/kc2bez/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is a link to my LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is a link to my phab profile:
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/p/kc2bez/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we have all met but briefly, I am fairly dedicated to helping out this project. I treat it very seriously. I enjoy my time woring with all of you.
<lubot> <kc2bez> *working
<tsimonq2> Alright, looks good, thanks. So we're just going to ask you a few questions about packaging in general; you may not know the answer to all of them, but the process on what you would do to find the answer is the important part here. I'll let wxl go first, and we'll alternate on questions.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go ahead.
<wxl> go first; on the phone
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: What is the difference between a native package and a quilt package? Name an example of each.
<lubot> <kc2bez> A native package is one that is specific to Lubuntu, lubuntu-default-settings is an example. There is no source in the debian folder. calamares is an example of a quilt package. To edit a quilt package you would obviously use quilt on the source code. For a native package, you just edit the files.
<wxl> ugh phone keeps ringing :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: Okay.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Good answer, thanks.
<wxl> @kc2bez: give an example of a native package that is NOT specific to lubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> calamares-settings-ubuntu
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> I like that answer.
<wxl> best answer would have been usb-creator but that's good :)
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Why is it important for SRUs to follow the process that they do?
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> They are stable release updates. It needs checks and balances to make sure the changes are indeed stable.
<tsimonq2> Fair enough.
<tsimonq2> One last question for you: what is Feature Freeze, why is it important, and who do you talk to in order to get an exception?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Feature Freeze is the period before release that the archive is frozen from uploads. It is important to make sure the release is stable. You have to start with the release manager to get an exception.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It better be important ^
<tsimonq2> Good answer. One small correction, while I usually like to spot check them, the Ubuntu Release Team handles them via bug reports called Feature Freeze Exceptions.
<tsimonq2> No more questions from me, I'm ready to vote.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Any questions from your end?
<wxl> yeah 1s
<wxl> ok sorry
<lubot> <kc2bez> no worries.
<wxl> i'm still reading the application here
<wxl> and trying to think of really good questions XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Understood :)
<wxl> explain the difference between the proposed and released pockets and how they're related?
<lubot> <kc2bez> When a package is uploaded it gets put into the proposed pocket. Autopackage tests are run to make sure there are no regressions. If there are no issues it gets merged to the release pocket.
<tsimonq2> Just autopkgtests?
<lubot> <kc2bez> not sure
<tsimonq2> For reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> "A (particular version of a) package will move into the release pocket when it satisfies all of the following criteria"
<tsimonq2> Just keep that page bookmarked and I think you'll be fine.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you.
<wxl> the number one item is the crucial one which is why i'm always monitoring uploads for whether or not they built everywhere
<tsimonq2> (You'd be surprised how many Ubuntu *Core* *Developers* we have that don't know this page exists and just show up in -release when their packages aren't migrating.)
<tsimonq2> ^^
<wxl> it always sucks when it dies on s390x or something ugh
<tsimonq2> Worst case scenario, I have shell access.
<tsimonq2> Anyway...
<wxl> i've never run into an issue with two, but it might be an issue with a new package
<tsimonq2> wxl: Any other questions?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, right.
<wxl> #4 is interesting to note (how you can use "block-proposed" to keep it from migrating
<wxl> and i feel like i've seen #5 with big migrations like the whole kde suite
<wxl> or qt migrations
<wxl> anywho you're on the right track :)
<wxl> ok here's my stumper question. this is for bonus points.
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<wxl> what happens if you `dput` a .changes file without any other arguments/
<wxl> NO CHEATING :)
<tsimonq2> ooooooooooh
<wxl> told ya
<tsimonq2> I've encountered this before.
<tsimonq2> NOT fun to not know this one. :P
<wxl> this is the #1 thing you will need to know as a new developer XD
<wxl> if you don't knwo the answer it's ok
<lubot> <kc2bez> Seems like an issue, I have no idea
<tsimonq2> /etc/dput.cf has your answer.
<wxl> it defaults to going to the ubuntu archive
<tsimonq2> [DEFAULT]
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> default_host_main       = ubuntu
<wxl> now dput is also used for uploading to ppas
<tsimonq2> And to Debian.
<wxl> so the mistake comes when you try to upload to a ppa and forget to enter the ppa argument
<tsimonq2> *Totally* haven't accidentally uploaded a package meant for Debian to Ubuntu before. *Totally* haven't...
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, makes sense. no args goes to default
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<wxl> so you can set default_host_main to "do_not_do_that_dummy"
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> wxl: Alright, ready to vote?
<wxl> yuuuuup
<tsimonq2> You go first :)
<wxl> +1 you were going to get it anyways XD
<tsimonq2> +1 what he said
<tsimonq2> Congratulations!
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<tsimonq2> I'll add you to the LP team and announce to the mailing list.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks :D
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your contributions!
 * wxl high 5's @kc2bez !
<lubot> <kc2bez> I really do appreciate the support.
<wxl> no, *we* appreciate the support
<tsimonq2> ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2019-July/001629.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOH, 6000 Twitter followers!
<wxl> wow
<lubot> <N0um3n0> congrats @kc2bez ;)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [OOH, 6000 Twitter followers!], wowww
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Congrats @kc2bez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !!!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @N0um3n0 and @HMollerCl
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-24
<lubot> A was added by: A
<lubot> justinzobel was added by: justinzobel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look what the cat dragged in ;)
<lubot> <justinzobel> @tsimonq2 [Look what the cat dragged in ;)], 😜
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @justinzobel :)
<lubot> <justinzobel> Thanks
<lubot> paintface07 was added by: paintface07
<lubot> <paintface07> just for you, @justinzobel
<lubot> <justinzobel> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I hear that @paintface07 wants to get involved ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have an IRC bridge via @lubuntu_bot - wxl, who is on the other side and idles on IRC, is the usual person that helps onboard people
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure he's online at the moment, but feel free to leave info in here, and we'll get you going on something :)
<lubot> <paintface07> @tsimonq2 [So I hear that @paintface07 wants to get involved ;)], Perhaps.  Not necessarily right this instant, but I would like to get involved.  I do mostly web development right now (8 years professional experience), but languages are pretty easy to learn, I've been and I want to learn to contribute to things that I use.  :
<lubot> )  I'm not primarily a Lubuntu user, but I have been using ubuntu based distributions for about 15 years, and would certainly enjoy an opportunity to work with you fine folks.
<lubot> <justinzobel> @paintface07 [Perhaps.  Not necessarily right this instant, but I would like to get involved. …], What DE do you use currently?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @paintface07 [Perhaps.  Not necessarily right this instant, but I would like to get involved. …], OOOH, I have the exact thing we could get a web developer on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, we have mailing lists at lists.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Specifically lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel , l.u.c/lubuntu-users , l.u.c/lubuntu-council
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'd like to have custom CSS for those to make it look like part of the Lubuntu site
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's that, and we'd like to fix the custom CSS we have for cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <paintface07> @justinzobel [What DE do you use currently?], I usually use KDE, but someone, who shall remain nameless convinced me to Gnome with PopOS for a bit...  :P
<lubot> <justinzobel> @paintface07 [I usually use KDE, but someone, who shall remain nameless convinced me to Gnome …], Pop! OS among others generally do have a nicer implementation than Ubuntu direct.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YMMV ofc
<lubot> <justinzobel> I won't name names of other distros that I might be biased about. 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @paintface07 Could you get an account on our Phabricator instance? phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <paintface07> I can certainly do that and I will check out the other stuff you posted, but I'm probably headed to bed in about 1/2 hour or so.
<lubot> <paintface07> (so tomorrow might be better for all the details)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay! No problem :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you get an account on Phabricator, I'll create a task and subscribe you, so you have all the details
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I hear those weird Solus people also use Phab ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cough* *cough*
<lubot> <justinzobel> I hear it's pretty good. :)
<lubot> <justinzobel> And they're definitely weird.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<lubot> <paintface07> @tsimonq2 - phab account created
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweeet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll approve you in a bit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <paintface07> np man.  I'll sub to lubuntu-devel and lubuntu-users, but I can't find the council one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, the Council one is off-limits :)
<lubot> <lynorian> yay more people
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez Congratulations!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [@kc2bez Congratulations!], Thanks Rik.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez congratulations!], Thanks Raman.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> luguito?
<apt-ghetto> lugito is sleeping
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> do you think we should pull in the patch for lxqt-globalkeys to be xdg com …], About pulling in the patch, I haven't been able to successfully pull and test the patch on my machine. @kc2bez  or wxl: please point me on how to pull that patch so I can test and then make a differential for it.
<apt-ghetto> The_Loudspeaker: Do you have the patch file?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No.
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packagingtutorial/
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<apt-ghetto> In the second link, you see one way to create a patch file
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The patch for lxqt-globalkeys is actually in a PR currently afaik. It's not accepted yet by upstream. I guess wxl is suggesting we pull the patch anyways and package it. The patch is proposed to make lxqt-globalkeys xdg compatible
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> In the second link, you see one way to create a patch file], Yeah i know that. I followed it for D17
<apt-ghetto> And where is the problem?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Just checked. The PR was merged 3 days ago it seems. Here: … https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123 … wxl: @kc2bez see this.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Oops! Just checked. The PR was merged 3 days ago it seems. Here: … https://github. …], Yes, that is the commit you want for your patch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Yes, that is the commit you want for your patch.], Ack. I will test it asap and fill a differential.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker glad you figured out what you need to get started. next time you ask questions i'll just be quiet and wait for you to figure it out again XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 😂😂😅😅
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<wxl> @lynorian: this may be a good suggestion for modifying the manual re: mounted partitions and the erase disk option. also note that in this case it wasn't because of swaps. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1160142/no-erase-disk-option-when-installing-lubuntu-19-04-solved/1160223?noredirect=1#comment1933152_1160223
<lynorian> wxl thanks for bringing this to my attention
<wxl> np :)
<lynorian> took a stab at fixing it and found a refrence to the old section
<wxl> boo where's the bot?
<wxl> new vbox has secure boot driver signing support https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-10-adds-uefi-secure-boot-driver-signing-support-on-ubuntu-debian-526817.shtml
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-25
<lubot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hello
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please read and comment on the final conclusion https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<wxl> @teward001 hmmm https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/discourse-ubuntu-login
<lubot> <lynorian> is phab down?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up/
<lubot> <lynorian> can't push over ssh right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :/
<lubot> <lynorian> web stuff is up
<lubot> <lynorian> works now
<lubot> <lynorian> might have been dns stupidity
<guiverc> just an fyi for wxl; current live xubuntu doesn't give an eject (press enter) option anymore
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> And where is the problem?], I am facing problem in building it from source.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pastebin your build log please.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I used apt build-dep to get dependencies of lxqt-globalsettings  … Then I did `mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make && DESTDIR=/path/to/preferred/location/of/compilated/binaries install`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Pastebin your build log please.], 1 min
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh wait
<lubot> <kc2bez> Look at the packaging example. I think you want a debuild there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/z6p5W4Jr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Look at the packaging example. I think you want a debuild there.], Before packaging, I want to test it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I used apt build-dep to get dependencies of lxqt-globalsettings  … Then I did mkdi …], This was suggested by wxl: last time I asked.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://pastebin.com/z6p5W4Jr], @kc2bez did you anything?
<apt-ghetto> Shouldn't `DESTDIR=/home/theloudspeaker/bin install` be something like `DESTDIR=/home/theloudspeaker/bin make install`?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think apt-ghetto beat me to it. You should be able to run it locally even without an install though too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It looks like it built fine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Shouldn't `DESTDIR=/home/theloudspeaker/bin install` be something l …], I will try.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It looks like it built fine.], if it built then I can't find it in $home/bin/ which was the dest dir
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I think apt-ghetto beat me to it. You should be able to run it locally even with …], How do I do that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure where it landed. Probably your build directory.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait. I got it. as @aptghetto said, I ran "DESTDIR=/home/theloudspeaker/bin make install" and it installed it in $home/bin/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> thanks! @kc2bez @aptghetto
<apt-ghetto> Your welcome
<lubot> <kc2bez> Glad you got it.
<apt-ghetto> Another approach: Take the latest package from the repo, add with quilt the patch, build the package and fix everything until it does not fail. Then you could test the new package (in a VM via PPA).
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Another approach: Take the latest package from the repo, add with q …], That needs me to know about how to create a ppa.
<apt-ghetto> But both ways are good for learning
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> But both ways are good for learning], Yup! I will patch this one now normally. will ask you about ppa method for next task.
<apt-ghetto> There is also a wiki page about ppa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 hmmm https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/discourse-ubuntu-login], and you're telling me this and not opening and assigning a phab task to me... why?
<lubot> <teward001> ... which reminds me I should PROBABLY set up a service desk for customers to reach me via heh
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [... which reminds me I should PROBABLY set up a service desk for customers to re …], Ring ring. XD
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ummm. About T59, The proposed patch to make lxqt-globalsettings xdg compatible is on xdg-config branch here: … https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/tree/xdg-config … But on following the packaging instructions, I have to build using this repo: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/ … The 2nd link doesn't have tha
<lubot> t patch. How do I proceed? … @kc2bez: wxl: @aptghetto:
<apt-ghetto> create a patch file with the last two commits on branch xdg-config and try to build the package
<The_LoudSpeaker> Steps please! I tried reading this:
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-format-patch
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^but can't understand. 
<wxl> did you see my comment?
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I will. In a min.
<lubot> <aptghetto> (Photo, 482x171) https://i.imgur.com/3in7G9q.jpg gitk
<apt-ghetto> Respect: https://phab.lubuntu.me/C1
<wxl> XD
<wxl> how about embedding it as a comment/ https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1512
<apt-ghetto> The_LoudSpeaker: https://www.devroom.io/2009/10/26/how-to-create-and-apply-a-patch-with-git/
<apt-ghetto> I would make a patch with the last two commits and try to apply it on the lubuntu-repo
<wxl> or just add .patch to the commit URI
<wxl> download the result
<wxl> and quilt import it
<wxl> (or just use the likes of `patch -p0 < /path/to/patch`)
<wxl> more betta because as i said, better to work with the software we have
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> download the result], wxl: You mean I copy the contents of this page to a file? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/efc2933ec9e8b2f85e2e6eea1d27f5bb3d08f1ba.patch
<wxl> the packaging example shows using quilt import, which is ultimately the way it should be done with our packaging
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if that doesn't work then we have to make it more complicated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack. I should save it as .patch file I suppose.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if that doesn't work then we have to make it more complicated], Wait. lemme try this first.
<wxl> doesn't really magtter
<wxl> headed to work. talk soon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> while making the debian changelog entry should I enter urgency as high? coz the T59 is a task with high priority.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> default value is medium.
<lubot> <teward001> leave the changelog priority alone
<lubot> <teward001> it gets processed regardless
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys in addition to finding out how to properly use that iso tester, is there anything html css and js based I could help on? I'm learning full stack web dev via a course on the weekends now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [it gets processed regardless], so medium only then?
<lubot> <teward001> yeah it makes no difference really, just leave it at default (it'll get processed and built regardless)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and whoops! the build failed. I ran "debuild -d --no-sign" Here is the paste : … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [and whoops! the build failed. I ran "debuild -d --no-sign" Here is the paste : … h …], @kc2bez wxl: @aptghetto
<wxl> that's bizarre raman
<wxl> usually it's a little more descriptive
<wxl> out of curiousity, try the exact same process but without the patch
<lubot> <teward001> also consider running builds within pbuilder or such
<lubot> <teward001> so you don't contaminate your system with build-deps
<lubot> <teward001> just a thought ;)
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's bizarre raman], *welcomes wxl to my life*
<wxl> i always use containers so i don't really care too much
<lubot> * teward001 shrugs wxl into next year
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [so you don't contaminate your system with build-deps], already contaminated.
<wxl> how did you get the source?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ssh
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lxqt-globalkeys.git
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that's getting the *PACKAGING*
<wxl> where did you get the *SOURCE*?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> uscan --download-current-version
<wxl> harumph
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and the next line according to https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<wxl> there's nothing else in that upstream branch is there?
<wxl> can you pastebin the Makefile?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> which file exactly? the one named lxqt_globalkeys-config.cmake.in under cmake/ ?
<apt-ghetto> I have added an image where you can see the last commits
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> there's nothing else in that upstream branch is there?], You mean no other commits? there are commits on master branch but on xdg-config branch there are none after merging
<apt-ghetto> Some cmake changes and C++11 improvements
<wxl> well the cmake changes might be the issue
<wxl> [ 66%] Built target lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/raman/Style/Work/lxqt-globalkeys/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu' make[1]: *** [Makefile:133: all] Error 2
<wxl> apt-ghetto: where's this image?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well the cmake changes might be the issue], So do I clone the repo, then merge the branches locally and create a patch? or we wait for all the cmake changes be done and upstream to merge the branches?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 482x171) https://i.imgur.com/akRwnC3.jpg gitk
<wxl> need to investigate further. I need that Makefile that is referenced in line 699 of your paste
<apt-ghetto> https://i.imgur.com/3in7G9q.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> need to investigate further. I need that Makefile that is referenced in li …], ack.
<wxl> oh that
<wxl> i wonder if that previous commit in the branch is necessary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> need to investigate further. I need that Makefile that is referenced in li …], I suppose https://phab.lubuntu.me/P20 is the makefile you need. Ref. Lines 421 to 427 from previous paste (P19)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or is the file named "Makefile.cmake" you need wxl: ? Ref Line 425 from P19
<The_LoudSpeaker> P20 is the file named "MakeFile2" Ref Line 427 on P19. 
<wxl> i guess just give me all the makefiles you can find
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: T94 fixed
<lubot> <teward001> untested though
<lubot> <teward001> gogogo
<wxl> Sorry, there was an error authorizing your account. Perhaps you did not approve authorization? 
<lubot> <teward001> 😐
<lubot> <teward001> well there's no documentation on this plugin so
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/auth/ubuntu is 502
<lubot> <teward001> looks fine to me from here redirs to the login.ubuntu.com page
<lubot> <teward001> but i get that same error
<lubot> <teward001> but there's no documentation so
<wxl> sigh maybe file an issue that there's no documentation? XD
<wxl> BTW: *SO* par for the course with Canonical/Ubuntu code
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i guess just give me all the makefiles you can find], ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1517
<wxl> flavor meeting https://meet.google.com/nrg-obfg-yck
<wxl> everyone go test the usb-creator-kde fix
<lubot> <kc2bez> Again?
<wxl> this is the test for bionic/xenial/disco
<lubot> <kc2bez> From proposed? I did that from your ppa.
<wxl> previously we tested for eoan
<wxl> yep
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High, Fix Committed]
<wxl> i'll love you forever if you go test it in ubuntu (the only supported xenial)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh. Yeah when I tested it from your ppa I tested denial, bionic, cosmic, Disco and then eoan after it landed in the archive.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would totally test but I am not home. Currently only have my phone.
<lubot> <kc2bez> :(
<lubot> <kc2bez> Silly autocorrect
<lubot> <kc2bez> Xenial
<wxl> ok
<The_LoudSpeaker> 4 mins to meet! 
<wxl> hah thanks for the reminder
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lynorian> it is at this time now?
<lynorian> \o
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! am I half hour early!? 
<apt-ghetto> No, six days, 23 hours and 30 minutes too late
<wxl> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. I am in now. o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Who goes first?
<wxl> you do of course
<apt-ghetto> \O
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> My turn:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * T59: Tested the patch on this branch:
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/tree/xdg-config
<The_LoudSpeaker> Tried patching it to latest upstream release. Failed while building. wxl guessed that recent cmake changes might be the issue. But I guess changes after this commit: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/69dfa8d9ee668bc72d5f7dccb414ea6f6acd40b5 (which was the latest release from upstream) are the culprit. You can actually see various cmake related commits after that till date.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I suggest we wait for upstream to make a release with branch xdg-config merged or ask them to provide a patch for current release. Former one is more likely to happen. I will comment on the merge commit when I can. (Or should I wait?)
<The_LoudSpeaker> * T30: Had a look at T85. The result of T85 affects T30. But currently untill that if figured out, I am ready to pack the lubuntu-grub-theme. Awaiting instructions. Also, can't really start doing it untill next week. So gonna poke wxl and/or tsimonq about this coming Tuesday.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Todo:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lookup about the Xscreensaver task
<The_LoudSpeaker> Read on how to create a PPA
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Distant Todo:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Port redshift-gtk to qt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done.
<wxl> great work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you ported resdshift?
<wxl> PPA info is hidden in the bonus section of the packaging tutorial
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, sorry, didn't saw the TODO
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: Thanks! 
<wxl> you might want to leave a comment upstream about when they might actually merge that into master
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: Sure! Will do tomorrow morning. Now it's 2 am.
<wxl> k thanks for your help!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> regar4ding that, we might define a deadline when we will apply patches instead of waiting merge
<wxl> i think lyn is next
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or maybe there is a deadline
<The_LoudSpeaker> K. Thanks. Bye. 
<wxl> it's the release schedule, @HMollerCl (e.g. FeatureFreeze, etc.)
<lynorian> order vlc prefrences
<lynorian> more vlc prfrences
<lynorian> removed unnesecary :
<lynorian> Add clear playlist keyboard shortcut
<lynorian> undocking docks in qpdfivew
<lynorian> qpdfview missing customizing checkboxes
<lynorian> font dialog improvments for qterminal
<lynorian> new spellcheck round
<lynorian> subtitle speed vlc 
<lynorian> reorganize qlipper 
<lynorian> and I am just now going to add more libreoffice writer paragraph formatting and have a second screenshot just added to that
<lynorian> I am done for this week
<teward> *waves*
<wxl> great work as always!
<wxl> apt-ghetto go
<apt-ghetto> Support on Discourse
<apt-ghetto> Found bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1833490
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1833490 in calamares-settings-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "lubuntu grub-install puts efi in the wrong directory - could create an unbootable state" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<apt-ghetto> Working on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90, https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87 and https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<apt-ghetto> I am looking into the code of calamares and try to fix it upstream, if possible.
<apt-ghetto> Reading Debian documentation about packaging
<apt-ghetto> and started reading the UEFI specificiation
<wxl> oooo
<apt-ghetto> That's it from my side
 * wxl gives apt-ghetto UEFI Expert Status
<wxl> thanks!
<wxl> Hans you're up
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, not much on my side.
<The_LoudSpeaker> apt-ghetto: UEFI spec is fun. You will enjoy it. :p
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wanted to change debian/control of nm-tray with the new dependencies, and then we enter in a debate with wxl of how should we handle the nm-tray config-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> long story short, we might revert that.
<wxl> s/might/will/ :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just came back to remind wxl: and tsimonq2: about Instagram credentials. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I'm waiting to see how is everyone going with lubuntu-update-notifier and next step on that issue.
<wxl> that's all up to @tsimonq2 Raman
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's on my side, just want a feedback on lubuntu-update-notifier and how to continue with it.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i didn't do the upload side of trojita so i'm not sure about new packages. should i just dput lubuntu-update-notifier?
 * The_LoudSpeaker pokes @tsimonq2 
<wxl> thanks hans
<wxl> uhhhh teward
<teward> prerequisites:
<teward>  * activated spore drive
<teward>  * coffee obtained
<teward>  * dreadnought warships deployed
<teward>  
<teward> Now that that's over with though...
<teward>  
<teward> waiting on things:
<teward>  * waiting on yubikey for secure credential holding (in transit to me)
<teward> but more importantly...
<teward> infra:
<teward>  * Discourse: working on getting Ubuntu SSO integration working
<teward>  * Email: Still working on a feasible 'mail routing' protocol that will work, success TBD, and needs Canonical IS work on it as well.
<teward> Glory to the Empire.
<teward> </done>
<teward> wtf rate limit mode
<wxl> ok sounds like i'm next
<wxl> here comes the spew
<wxl> you've been warned
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Marked a bug about lightdm-gtk-greeter as Won't Fix for Lubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1507344
<wxl>    * Marked a bug Won't Fix re: a 32-bit 18.10 ISO that wouldn't boot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1794922
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Commented on the swapfile task, with some upstream news https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22
<wxl>    * Commented on the Bionic locker SRU task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<wxl>    * Commented on the nm-tray/network-manager-gnome task https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING1bc4f5406954093d6967a9482aea74b4338981ab#9006
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1507344 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "Add volume control support to lightdm-gtk-greeter" [Undecided, New]
<wxl>    * Commented on the lxqt-globalkeys shortcut task with upstream news on XDG support https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18
<wxl>    * Officially marked the non-existent temporary desktop file SRU as resolved https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70
<wxl>    * Commented on the nm-tray icons SRU https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794922 in linux (Debian) "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load 'ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff' repeats" [Unknown, Fix Released]
<wxl>    * Commented on the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85
<wxl>    * Made a task get Ubuntu SSO support in Discourse https://phab.lubuntu.me/T94
<wxl>  * TESTING
<wxl>    * Finalizing testing of usb-creator-kde SRU https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High, Fix Committed]
<wxl> any questions? anything anybody else?
<wxl> ok then i guess we're done
<wxl> thanks everyone! good job!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Woah! I had missed that comment on D18.
<teward> wxl: you might see a lot of requests to the servers from spore-drive.thomas-ward.net - this is the new 'deployment base' where I work from in my env at my home, for backups, etc.
<teward> just an FYI ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Wonder why I didn't get a mail about it. \o/
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> _o_
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! I guess @tsimonq2 broke the mail? XD
<wxl> ^ teward ?
<teward> could be an SMTP outage
<teward> one of the mail servers Lubuntu was using had a reboot due to host system having ram failure @ ramnode
<teward> ... or the system is out of memory, wtf is eating 50% of RAM :|
<teward> oh this is a small system that's why NEVERMIND
<teward> wxl most likely it was a mail outage due to the system it's on rebooting
<teward> VPSes being what they are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i didn't do the upload side of trojita so i'm not sure about ne …], NEW packages need MOTU
<teward> The_LoudSpeaker: PM me your email you use on Phab I'll take a look
<teward> tsimonq2: correction, NEW need AAs.
<teward> unless you mean upload
<teward> :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so since that's outside my paygrade, can you please get all of Hans' hard work in the archives, please????
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> unless you mean upload], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so since that's outside my paygrade, can you please get all of …], Okay
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you figure out the instagram credentials?
<The_LoudSpeaker> teward: check telegram inbox.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you figure out the instagram credentials?], Not yet
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker send me an email that's associated with your GPG key and i'll reply back with info for mailing list moderation
<The_LoudSpeaker> I should send it to wxl@lubuntu.me ?
<wxl> sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Late but here
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-26
<kc2bez> wxl: Are you all set with usb-creator ? I just got home, I can test it if you need me to do so.
<wxl> kc2bez: should be good but extra testing is always good
<kc2bez> Ok. I can give it a spin tonight.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl: you will both be pleased to know my PGP key is now embedded to my Yubikey that arrived today.
<lubot> <teward001> as is my new SSH key (based on the GPG key) and it works
<lubot> <teward001> so yay for security
<lubot> <teward001> now i have to update my keys everywhere xD
<lubot> <teward001> (LP is already done)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wcl: can we change the icons of the .desktop? The ones that doesn't look good, like, printers, skanlite, lxqt-about. Change the icon they use.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> fro example, lxqt-about.desktop looks much better with hwinfo icon instead of help-about
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl^
<wxl[m]> Yay teward
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl it's an option in the desktop entry specification
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my question is, can we as lubuntu change it? won't affect oter distributions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in lxqt-about change to Icon=hwinfo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> looks much better (need to restart the panel)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: created a task for it https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95
<wxl[m]> Oh hm that's an interesting quandry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or, we coudl create our own icons with xdg to ~.share/apps taht should work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry ~.local/share/applications
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we shoudl put to the originals notshownin=lxqt
<lubot> <justinzobel> @HMollerCl [sorry ~.local/share/applications], `~/.local/share/applications`?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: notShownIn=lxqt not needed, the one in `~/.local/share/applications` prevale
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how do we have XDG_DATA_DIRS set? it seems it's set to /usr/share/Lubuntu but we seem to have stuff in /usr/share/lubuntu
<wxl> and actually that seems like it might even be from 18.04 based on the name of the files in /wallpapers
<wxl> furthermore /usr/share/Lubuntu doesn't exist at all
<wxl> ^ @HMollerCl the relevance here is that it looks like we can write to $XDG_DATA_DIRS/icons 
<wxl> so we probably wouldn't change the desktop file but we could put a file in there with the right name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm I'm not following you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need to to put a .desktop file with a different icon=xxx
<wxl> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in xdg so it ended up in ~./local/share/applications
<wxl> for example, let's say the desktop has Icon=blah
<wxl> then we put icons at /usr/share/Lubuntu/icons/blah
<wxl> it will take precendence over everything else except what's in $HOME
<wxl> we could do what you're saying but that's quite a bit more complicated since we'd have to maintain the whole desktop file (and make sure we track its changes over time)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get it, we put a new icon with name blah?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, and it won't change when someone changes icon-theme?
<wxl> when the menu consults the desktop entry, it will see blah and search through XDG_DATA_DIRS for the icon
<wxl> as i understand it, that is correct, but i'm not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, only problem I see is that if someone chanegs teh deafult icon theme (to numix for example) that icon won't change
<wxl> it might. i'm not sure
<wxl> @tsimonq2: shouldn't we have compton in our repos?
<lubot> apollonys was added by: apollonys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [so yay for security], Do fido keys(and yubikeys) natively work with (l)ubuntu ? Or one has to do additional setup for it?
<lubot> <justinzobel> @The_LoudSpeaker [Do fido keys(and yubikeys) natively work with (l)ubuntu ? Or one has to do addit …], I've used them on other distros but it depends on what you want to use them for as they're  multi-functional.
<lubot> <justinzobel> If it's just OTP the client works well, I've tried login integraiton as well and that though requiring a little configuration does work also.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> then we put icons at /usr/share/Lubuntu/icons/blah], didn't work put a help-about.svg in usr/share/Lubuntu/icons/ but didn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry /usr/share/lubuntu/icons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didi it also with /usr/share/Lubuntu/icons/help-about.svg didn't work either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl:^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does someone has some info about this project? https://github.com/lxqt/sddm-config-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it appears to be stalled
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Do fido keys(and yubikeys) natively work with (l)ubuntu ? Or one has to do addit …], U2F works out of the box in 18.04+ with enabled browsers.  YubiKeys for PGP SmartKeys and SSH Keys need some additional config out of the box
<lubot> <teward001> BUT it's not that hard to get that working... getting it *reversed* if yuo botch it is hard
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [does someone has some info about this project? https://github.com/lxqt/sddm-conf …], https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Is the same?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> si the same what?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Sddm-config-editor
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, sorry, yes the same. But doesn't appear to be much movement on it.
<wxl> @HMollerCl first, re: sddd-config-editor, it *IS* part of the lxqt project, so that's a good sign. just because it's not getting a lot of activity doesn't mean it's not getting any. last commit in march. no pull requests (that's a good sign or a bad sign depending). most issues are agaida's and him trying to improve more infrastructure things. he does say it'
<wxl> s not quite ready for Debian https://github.com/lxqt/sddm-config-editor/issues/15
<ubot93> Issue 15 in lxqt/sddm-config-editor "Inclusion into debian" [Open]
<wxl> i seem to remember when i built it, it worked quite well and it seemed fully functional
<wxl> if you want to investigate with agaida his reasons, that would go a long way
<wxl> the TODO seems mostly done *EXCEPT* probably the most important thing: validation of the config https://github.com/lxqt/sddm-config-editor/issues/15
<ubot93> Issue 15 in lxqt/sddm-config-editor "Inclusion into debian" [Open]
<wxl> i bet that would be a relatively simple bit of code to write
<wxl> ew 26.3% of the code is ruby. whyyyyy????
<wxl> ah. separate version. NEVERMIND
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajjaa
<wxl> still, weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did some tests with the icons, didn't succeed
<wxl> i'm getting to that
<wxl> it may be that you have to have a full folder of icons
<wxl> i have to look at the specifications
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or, crate a theme that inherits from epapirus...
<wxl> Support for SVGs is optional. 
<wxl> ^^ from the spec
<wxl> might try PNG to do a for sure test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, to be sure, your idea is put it like /usr/share/Lubuntu/icons/help-about.svg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<wxl> sounds like you should technically have an "icon theme" which is to say that there must be a file index.theme
<wxl> this is not what we think of as "icon themes" throughout the desktop environment
<wxl> well, maybe i'm wrong about that. hm.
<wxl> what do you get from `echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS`?
<wxl> oh and make sure you don't have anything in $XDG_HOME_DIRS/icons cuz that will override
<wxl> https://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<wxl> it does look like there should be an index.theme, some subdirectories, e.g. $basedir/hicolor/48x48/apps, PNG to be sure the test works as SVG may be ignored and there should be a icon-data .icon file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, I was reading the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but that is for a complete theme..
<wxl> yeah but there has got to be a way to override it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/Lubuntu:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<wxl> so first, i'd try with the png and see if that works
<wxl> failing that, add the icon-data file
<wxl> failing that put it in icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<wxl> (make sure it's 48x48)
<wxl> the svg looks like it should go in icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
<wxl> @teward001 oh master of all things askubuntu this question has an answer that's good for lxde and one that's good for lxqt.. they both should be combined in one answer. what's the best solution? edit the accepted answer? https://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> nope, just do nothing
<lubot> <teward001> leave it alone
<lubot> <teward001> if you want attach a bounty to the question and then award the bounty to the answer
<lubot> <teward001> but no, don't edit existing questions to merge answers together, it breaks votes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I tested all the combinations, no success
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we might have to create our own theme bases on epapirus. In that heme we only include the icons we want to change.
<kc2bez> wxl: I tested usb-creator on xenial, bionic, disco, and eoan. All worked well for me, no issues. Do you need a comment somewhere?
<wxl> @HMollerCl sigh. i wonder if freedesktop doesn't have an irc channel or mailing list...
<wxl> @kc2bez: bug report please
<kc2bez> ok will do
<wxl> phew that was a rabbit hole https://askubuntu.com/questions/1159861/how-to-turn-off-cursor-blinking-in-lubuntu/1161329#1161329
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl sigh. i wonder if freedesktop doesn't have an irc channel or ma …], or someone who understand how icons work...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that the "canonical" form is to create our own theme.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: look at 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<lubot> <HMollerCl> All icons that are under the directory /usr/share/pixmaps don't need to have their full path specified, but their filename without the extension. For example, if the icon file is /usr/share/pixmaps/wallch.png, then the Icon field should be just 'wallch'. All other icons should have their full path specified.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sigh! I tried putting in /usr/share/pixmaps & usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but nothing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> papirus icon prevail
<wxl> i know. frustrating.
<lubot> <apollonys> I moved to Lubuntu
<wxl> congrats
<lubot> <apollonys> Last week.
<lubot> <apollonys> I know it doesnt have all apps, though I’ll find alternatives
<lubot> <apollonys> @wxl [<wxl> congrats], thanks
<wxl> it has most things
<wxl> and you can just look in discover for what's missing
<wxl> @HMollerCl there's #freedesktop on IRC but i know you've got a firewall. another option is https://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/freedesktop or MAYBE an issue on gitlab https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-specs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will test making a whole theme that inherits E-papirus, I think that should be the cleanest way to proceed
<wxl> my only concern is the same with the desktop entry.. then we have to track the changes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Don't get it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It will be a whole new theme, with a new package
<wxl> well if you want to do it, i'm all for it hans but i'm not going to be responsible for it XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lupirus-icon-theme
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [Lupirus-icon-theme], oO
<wxl> sounds like a disease
<lubot> <N0um3n0> good name
<lubot> <kc2bez> Lubuntu can be infectious.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Like a smile of course. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> sounds like a disease], It's never lupus
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will be severely disappointed if nobody gets that joke
<wxl> no. lupus ain't funny.
<wxl> looking further: house sucks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> House MD is great
<wxl> you would
<wxl> tfw when you click on something in the sidebar of know your meme you probably shouldn't have
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-27
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Luvirus then?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> and papilubus?
<lubot> <paintface07> (Photo, 1280x1240) https://i.imgur.com/KKfybie.jpg So, I'm new :) and I started working: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93 .  I'm trying to make these mailing list pages look a little better, so if anyone has any feedback on how to improve it, I'd be appreciative.  As it stands, I'm just trying to make it look more like the lubuntu.me w
<lubot> ebsite.
<lubot> <paintface07> still got a way to go, because this HTML is from like Web v0.5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good work thus far!
<kc2bez> I agree. It looks much better.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe that's just the screenshot, but you might want to consider looking at margins
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This might be personal taste too, but perhaps a darker theme could be used for the background (not white). Ultimately it's up to you
<lubot> <paintface07> Most of the stuff that has no margins is because I removed a lot of them so it'd draw to the edges.  the majority of that page (that hasn't been fixed yet) is still a part of a giant table, so the formatting is off—I'm fixing that slowly.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, sounds good, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your work is absolutely appreciated :)
<lubot> <paintface07> Well, it's fun too.  It's nice to work on stuff you WANT to work on :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure :D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @paintface07 [<reply to image>], Looks noiiiice!
<lubot> <jpoly1219> *thumbs up*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 any ideas on how I can clean my system of the unnecessary build-deps of the packages I have built ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or anyone else has any ideas?
<lubot> <justinzobel> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 any ideas on how I can clean my system of the unnecessary build-deps …], Nope as they're manually installed, not a dependency of another package.
<lubot> <justinzobel> Development packages are minimal anyway.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uys
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Guys
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So my family owns a boat in Greenwood Lake but in some parts there is Algae Bloom
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They are saying there might be parts we can swim because the Algae isnt there
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Should I risk swimming
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh shoot
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Wrong server
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> L0L
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Sorry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @justinzobel [Nope as they're manually installed, not a dependency of another package.], This is why I wanted something that logs everything in terminal. That way I could uninstall them later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone want a project to do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/ci7xam/is_there_any_advantage_to_using_lubuntu_over/ev62v6n?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Basically, someone should look into and write some clear documentation on how the ISO verification process works (using the boot option)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From there, I'd like to explore the feasibility of switching away from MD5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And maybe talk with sec to see how much of a concern we're talking about here, and if the work is worth the result
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will admit it's not the easiest project here, but I'll have to do it if someone else doesn't
<TJ-> tsimonq2: "sed -i '/md5sums/checksums/' https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ "
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, mainly what I would like to look into is, in which step is this generated and where is the tooling that does the verification?
<TJ-> I thought verification was the manual user steps? For all the Ubuntu versions the instructions and linking to multiple wiki pages and having to know which releases.ubuntu.com links to follow are extremely user hostile
<wxl> @justinzobel that looks SO pro.
<kc2bez> wxl: you referring to the mailing list page?
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <paintface07> Still working on it wxl: http://47.34.57.63:5000/list-info-out
<kc2bez> Oh that is Kevin. @paintface07
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/U08hUaQ.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise it looks amazing :)
<lubot> <paintface07> yeah, I'm getting there :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :)
<lubot> <paintface07> mobile testing hasn't been done yet.  lol
<lubot> <paintface07> @tsimonq2 - that any better?
<lubot> <paintface07> nope...
<kc2bez> wxl: You need to fire me! I'm a bobo head.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/cimqtk/feedbackama_thread_for_julyaugust_2019/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez Let me know if you need help merging + uploading https://phab.lubuntu.me/D24
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will need help, yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To upload to Ubuntu, as a reminder, `debuild -S -d [-sa]` (`-sa` to include the orig tar), and then just as you would a PPA, do `dput ubuntu /path/to/source.changes`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once uploaded, you should get an email saying it was accepted.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once you get that acceptance email, tag with `ubuntu/VERSION_NUMBER`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In `VERSION_NUMBER`, you might have to replace `:` with `%`.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be around for the rest of the night if you want any kind of handholding. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My first upload felt scary, but once you get the hang of it, it's a piece of cake
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and I *think* wxl documented how to land a revision. It's been a while for me, so I'd have to check the docs to guide you on that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Protip: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/eoan-changes exists. I'm subscribed to it, and I just have new emails go to a different folder, so I'll also get an email when you upload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's one of the first things I do in a new cycle: subscribe to the -changes list.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. I will probably be able to get back to that in about an hour or so. I will read through what you sent and ping you with questions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, and I see you filed the task too. It's super satisfying to be able to take a problem all the way from reporting to landing. :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good work :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl I'm going to go through your notifier package with my fine-toothed comb now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it looks good, I'll upload it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tested that uploading it to a PPA both builds, and once installed, works?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aha, I see a PPA
<lubot> <kc2bez> I installed it from the ppa and it worked for me. I think wxl did too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you have to do anything to make the autostart functionality work properly?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or did it Just Work?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It just worked.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Restart sesion
<lubot> <kc2bez> After startup it indicated I had updates.
<wxl[m]> Dan see the packaging tutorial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NICE.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do Walter.
<wxl[m]> I documented our side of things because I would always forget
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's really the only code-related thing I can see.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl (cc wxl @kc2bez @aptghetto because there's some good things to note in here): https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
<tsimonq2> Some words to live by when checking a package: "Make Lintian run like your sponsors: evil and pedantic."
<tsimonq2> `-EvIL +pedantic` are the flags I always use.
<tsimonq2> (Of course, it's tongue-in-cheek, unless you really think I'm evil and pedantic, in which case it's an easy way to remember it... :P)
<tsimonq2> I'm taking Phab down for some maintenance. I expect it to be back up within the hour.
<tsimonq2> Phab is back up.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://secure.phabricator.com/w/changelog/2019.16/ https://secure.phabricator.com/w/changelog/2019.17/ https://secure.phabricator.com/w/changelog/2019.21/ https://secure.phabricator.com/w/changelog/2019.25/ 
<tsimonq2> Those are the interesting changes.
<tsimonq2> Specifically, dashboards are now MUCH easier to edit, and repository importing is now smarter.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian Please be aware that your Git settings are not set
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So you're pushing with an invalid email address and a new name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would recommend fixing that and force-pushing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can roll back prod, just say the word
<tsimonq2> Restarted Lugito.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: 19.10 manual changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa09291e21d51: Add mouseover to view list of windows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa09291e21d51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72bd00e6a06b: Style changing layers via taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72bd00e6a06b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb05ec0516122: Add removable media open in file manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb05ec0516122
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL704b28fac168: Add button to reorder widgets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL704b28fac168
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6462164a6d07: Start work on qlipper wall of text breakup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6462164a6d07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa47dda370184: Add Quit qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa47dda370184
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3236fb1850a5: Add clear clipboard history in a more logical and better organzied place] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3236fb1850a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f68c2d3e03e: Add customizing heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f68c2d3e03e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#1472
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1500
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML139feed58693: init] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML139feed58693
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1474
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c098abe5490: Add note on not break anything to live session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c098abe5490
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa589eb88e41e: Add vlc file open screenshot that was missing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa589eb88e41e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1486
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ff6f18650ad: Add lines to widow control] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ff6f18650ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf208d7c7f463: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf208d7c7f463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33f05512f67b: Add watermark screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33f05512f67b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML62b001e19f05: remove homepage-like image band, clean up uncessary code, and make more…] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML62b001e19f05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL765e97ae60c5: Spellcheck Qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL765e97ae60c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc07081153b01: spellcheck pavucontrol-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc07081153b01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0303d842c7bb: Rm two spaces] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0303d842c7bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07d196f4cea0: Remove screenshot I saved in wrong place] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07d196f4cea0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL161ea7f74e36: Add orphan control lines] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL161ea7f74e36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b133c2b6fc1: Spellcheck vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b133c2b6fc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a2dfa26454a: Spell check kde partition manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a2dfa26454a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1482
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93248db96d1a: Add title style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93248db96d1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf85ba6fd399f: Remove unnesecarcy whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf85ba6fd399f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd2369a13491f: remove unnescary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd2369a13491f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1479
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1484
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL508dde3651fc: Add lowriter hader 2 style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL508dde3651fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd186143603b2: Rm refrence to nonexistant Advance partitioning section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd186143603b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1485
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1487
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1488
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML713be6090ef5: refine styles and layout for header and section template (list-info)] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML713be6090ef5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9047b8e40d69: Add places sidebar to unmount data partitions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9047b8e40d69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1497
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1518
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53797c948682: Spellcheck installaation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53797c948682
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf51533ecd72b: Add reset button for paragraph settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf51533ecd72b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1501
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbe530e4bccc: Add indents-spacing screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbe530e4bccc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce51830727fc: Add characters at line begining] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce51830727fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1511
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1519
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e81e38cc7e4: Add max number of consecutive hyphens] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e81e38cc7e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffe497266ed1: Add text-flow screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffe497266ed1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1513
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1520
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1521
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1517
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1522
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf8c7a673488: Add autohyphenate checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf8c7a673488
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47e12d379d4b: Add do not split paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47e12d379d4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML33ed6e8da9b1: update README.md title based on official repo name] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML33ed6e8da9b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d227899e688: Add characters at end of line field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d227899e688
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL480b7fa786a3: Add orphan control checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL480b7fa786a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb49e4f843f7: Add lowriter text body style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb49e4f843f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ef2fde52ac6: Add Styles headings 1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ef2fde52ac6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5ffbcf93494: Add lowriter widow control] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5ffbcf93494
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1542
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1548
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe604dc957377: Fix capitilization] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe604dc957377
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47e0a5e74bd0: Add next step in pairing] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47e0a5e74bd0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63891e591381: Add styled select a device] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63891e591381
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Make lubuntu-update-notifier PEP-8 compliant] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez How's the merge + upload coming along?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Umm haven't started XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lmk
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGcf69cd08383d: No-change rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-4.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGcf69cd08383d
<lubot> <kc2bez> Had to educate the kids on how to make dinner. I will get back to you soon.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb639ff071a05: Add which device to send to] Lyn Mesa Perrine <lynmesaperrine@pop-os.localdomain> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb639ff071a05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO77a0b2ce9950: Update unit-tests and requirements files to reflect recent changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO77a0b2ce9950
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc51865794b32: Add bluedevil sned file screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc51865794b32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL1aca06be198f: Remove the manual hacking of HEAD on the remote.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL1aca06be198f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c9387e3e490: Add more detail on choosing a file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c9387e3e490
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63b5d67d1ca9: Add send file button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63b5d67d1ca9
<lubot> <justinzobel> @The_LoudSpeaker [This is why I wanted something that logs everything in terminal. That way I coul …], Like `~/.bash_history`?
<lubot> <justinzobel> @wxl [<wxl> @justinzobel that looks SO pro.], Eh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @justinzobel [Eh?], EWRONGPERSON
<lubot> <justinzobel> @tsimonq2 [EWRONGPERSON], Ah
<wxl[m]> Weird don't know how I got that confused
<wxl[m]> <wxl[m] "Weird don't know how I got that "> Probably because most of my backlog is filled mostly with quotes of old telegram messages 🙄
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: I mean you had the right channel. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1567
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto Merging https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23 but see my comment about the SRU bug desc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Set default lock to light-locker-command: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS77d91fea258e: Set default lock to light-locker-command] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS77d91fea258e
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 any ideas on how I can clean my system of the unnecessary build-deps …], when you manually install them, not really
<lubot> <teward001> you'd have to grep your logs in /etc/apt/* to find the packages you installed then manually remove them
<lubot> <teward001> I usually use LXD containers to spin envs when i need to temporarily have environments which need special build requisites
<lubot> <teward001> even during source package building
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-28
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97], you mean 79 chars line? Or other?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T97], is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [you mean 79 chars line? Or other?], Want me to go through it?
<lubot> <teward001> i have a pep8 compliance checker
<lubot> <teward001> can dump you the list of chaos
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that would be nice
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> `black .`
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Problem solved
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i have a pep8 compliance checker], There's a Python module for this already
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> yes there is :P
<lubot> <teward001> use flake8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> flake8 is the module?
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [you mean 79 chars line? Or other?], unrelated, the 79chars line isn't a forced PEP8 compliance
<lubot> <teward001> with the dev team in agreement it can be extended to 120
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just run black on it, really. :P
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> 88 chars, but well who cares
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/psf/black
<lubot> <teward001> sorry, 100 is the number I meant
<lubot> <teward001> To quote PEP8:
<lubot> <teward001> > Some teams strongly prefer a longer line length. For code maintained exclusively or primarily by a team that can reach agreement on this issue, it is okay to increase the nominal line length from 80 to 100 characters (effectively increasing the maximum length to 99 characters), provided that comments and docstrings are still wrapp
<lubot> ed at 72 characters.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 just to be sure, you ran lintian agains the code in the PPA or the one in the repo https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/
<lubot> <teward001> wow i can't see that repo heh
<lubot> <teward001> makes sense.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 just to be sure, you ran lintian agains the code in the PPA or the one …], The one in the repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [wow i can't see that repo heh], You can't??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmm
<lubot> <teward001> > Users with the "Can View" capability: … Members of the project "Development Team" can take this action.
<lubot> <teward001> means you didn't give me Phab rights
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2 [You can't??], is private
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed
<lubot> <teward001> now i can see it :)
<lubot> <teward001> thanks Simon
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> is no longer private
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 I don't see a .git dir in the repo.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> W: lubuntu-update-notifier source: diff-contains-git-control-dir .git
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> You take diffs, @tsimonq2?
<lubot> <teward001> i believe that's handled during cleaning to clean it Hans
<lubot> <teward001> during the build process (don't quote me tho)
<lubot> <teward001> ewwwwww
<lubot> <teward001> EWWWWWWWWW
<lubot> <teward001> you want to see the pep8 violations Hans?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 I don't see a .git dir in the repo.], That's because it's part of the repo once you clone it :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [You take diffs, @tsimonq2?], Hmm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i believe that's handled during cleaning to clean it Hans], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [you want to see the pep8 violations Hans?], hahahahahaha
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apply this and try again @teward001 :P
<lubot> <teward001> so you fixed the 100+ PEP8 violations regarding indentation using tabs and not spaces?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> messes with diff
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, it appears to have
<lubot> <teward001> ah, yes, you did
<lubot> <teward001> there's other PEP8 violations though
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depending on your flake8 config
<lubot> <teward001> not using flake8 on this one
<lubot> <teward001> using PyCharm inbuild
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo, I thought that linesbreak where much clearer with tan than spaces......
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Well, that was my problem, I thought... should have search for it.
<lubot> <teward001> notifier.py, line 51: `if self.upg_path == None:` should be `if self.upg_path is None:`
<lubot> <teward001> which is a pep8 rule
<lubot> <teward001> line wrap at 100 is the max allowed by PEP8 as well
<lubot> <teward001> function names should be lowercase and variables should be lowercase whne function local
<lubot> <teward001> but those're the lower ones
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Four spaces as indentation please ;)
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> unrelated also
<lubot> <teward001> here's the flake8 dump with defaults in it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3snGYS3VJF/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [notifier.py, line 51: if self.upg_path == None: should be if self.upg_path is No …], "== None" should be always is "None ??"
<lubot> <teward001> lots of E501s
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @HMollerCl ["== None" should be always is "None ??"], Yes, since equality to None is not necessarily defined
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl ["== None" should be always is "None ??"], None should not be equality-operatored.  `if var is None` is the proper way to check NoneType being the type
<lubot> <teward001> because None isn't always defined in equality checks
<lubot> <teward001> Python recognizes it and can handle it but it's a coding violation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, good to know.
<lubot> <teward001> there's some unused imports too
<lubot> <teward001> a bunch
<lubot> <teward001> unused local vars too
<lubot> <teward001> but most of your problem are strings that need linewrapped down
<lubot> <teward001> if the Lubuntu team agrees
<lubot> <teward001> then you can amend it to 100 as the length for wrap
<lubot> <teward001> but you should not go beyond 100 (PEP8)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tahnks, with what did you the checks?
<lubot> <teward001> flake8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it has his pakcahes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> packages
<lubot> <teward001> `cd /temp/lubuntu-update-notifier && sudo pip3 install flake8 && python3 -m flake8 .`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@xpsM1210:~/lubuntu-phab/lubuntu-update-notifier$ apt list *flake8* … Listing... Done … flake8/eoan,eoan 3.6.0-1 all … python-flake8/eoan,eoan 3.6.0-1 all … python3-flake8-docstrings/eoan,eoan 1.1.0-1 all … python3-flake8-polyfill/eoan,eoan 1.0.2-1 all … python3-flake8/eoan,eoan 3.6.0-1 all
<lubot> <teward001> my system here is Bionic
<lubot> <teward001> and my Python is 3.7.4 (local pyenv deployment) so having the newest flake from PyPI solved that headache
<lubot> <teward001> but the PEP8 violations still are a thing so :)
<lubot> <teward001> there's also a bug in flake8-docstrings it seems
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl as for Lintian checks...
<lubot> <teward001> it cleared source build checks, running Eoan sbuild now with Lintian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [it cleared source build checks, running Eoan sbuild now with Lintian], I already gave him a full `-EvIL +pedantic` Lintian check.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fully annotated, in the task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> i'm being thorough lol
<lubot> <teward001> oh what's this, a lintian failure!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How much more thorough? :P
<lubot> <teward001> W: lubuntu-update-notifier source: diff-contains-git-control-dir .git … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: file-contains-trailing-whitespace debian/control (line 20) … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: source-contains-empty-directory .git/branches/ … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: source-contains-empty-directory .git/objects/in
<lubot> fo/ … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: source-contains-empty-directory .git/refs/tags/ … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: package-uses-old-debhelper-compat-version 10 … W: lubuntu-update-notifier source: missing-debian-source-format … P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: no-dep5-copyright … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: wrong-bug-number-in-closes l
<lubot> 3:#XXXXXX … E: lubuntu-update-notifier: copyright-file-contains-full-gpl-license … E: lubuntu-update-notifier: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: spelling-error-in-description allows to allows one to … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: script-with-language-extension usr/bin/upgrader.py … W: lubuntu-update-
<lubot> notifier: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/upgrader.py … E: Lintian run failed (policy violation)
<lubot> <teward001> well
<lubot> <teward001> the E items should be fixed :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get this "W: lubuntu-update-notifier: script-with-language-extension usr/bin/upgrader.py"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [the E items should be fixed :P], All of them should
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [I don't get this "W: lubuntu-update-notifier: script-with-language-extension usr …], > When scripts are installed into a directory in the system PATH, the script name should not include an extension such as .sh or .pl that denotes the scripting language currently used to implement it. The implementation language may 
<lubot> change; if it does, leaving the name the same would be confusing and changing it would be disruptive. … From https://lintian.debian.org/tags/script-with-language-extension.html
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [All of them should], yes, you're not wrong.
<lubot> <teward001> but the copyright file issues are the larger ones 😜
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl if you don't get what the tag means, https://lintian.debian.org/tags-all.html - usually self explanatory for most of the detections
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> and apparently debhelper's clean in the rules doesn't purge `.git` currently 😐
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [> When scripts are installed into a directory in the system PATH, the script nam …], what to they mean exactly with "system PATH"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <teward001> yes.  what the default $PATH variable is
<lubot> <teward001> of which /usr/bin is default in in Debian and Ubuntu systems
<lubot> <teward001> see `/etc/environment/ and its `PATH` definition.  This is mine on Bionic: `PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez I don't suppose you've made any more progress tonight?
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 Been reading the docs and what you sent. Was on BDLL too. Here is where I am at: `arc land --onto ubuntu/eoan` then `debuild -S` then `dput ubuntu ../lubuntu-default-settings_19.10.2_source.changes`
<kc2bez> Little bugaboo the version in the archive doesn't match phab.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> AHA.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl's fault XD
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: I'll merge in wxl's changes, merge your diff, and then you can push from there.
 * tsimonq2 slaps wxl[m] with a wet fish
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute
<tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 copyright thing is awfull
<tsimonq2> It's the most awful thing in packaging, I swear.
<tsimonq2> Copyright is just stupid.
<tsimonq2> Okay, I'm confused. What did wxl mess up... :P
<kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSd7e494fb108c: Adding back translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSd7e494fb108c
<tsimonq2> Okay, so what he had was a messed up local copy.
<tsimonq2> According to the VCS, it's just adding a changelog entry.
<tsimonq2> Well job, wxl.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, enough making fun of wxl. XD
<tsimonq2> Let's see if this hacky hack will work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS744503987915: Add more mimetypes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS744503987915
<tsimonq2> Bleeeh, it has to put me as the author.
<tsimonq2> Whatevs.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Alright, go for it. Tip of ubuntu/eoan should be all set.
<tsimonq2> debuild -S -d
<tsimonq2> Then dput ubuntu ../lubuntu-default-settings_19.10.3_source.changes
<kc2bez> Alright, I will clone that in a fresh working directory.
<tsimonq2> Sounds goos.
<tsimonq2> *good
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: How's that coming along for you?
<kc2bez> good
<kc2bez> about to dput
<tsimonq2> I'm waiting in anticipation :D
<kc2bez> I couldn't tell XD
<kc2bez> I got an email
<tsimonq2> So did I!
<tsimonq2> Look at that: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/19.10.3
<tsimonq2> Nice work!
<tsimonq2> Congrats on your first upload :)
<kc2bez> \o/
<kc2bez> Couldn't do it without you.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Next time should be slightly easier ;)
<kc2bez> next I need to git tag or no?
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> So git tag ubuntu/19.04.3 or something similar
<tsimonq2> And then git push --tags
<kc2bez> Ok, should be done too. 
<tsimonq2> Can confirm :)
<kc2bez> Sweet!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Do you want to try merging Calamares from Debian when you get a chance?
<kc2bez> What is in Debian? We should be on the latest version.
<tsimonq2> It's the latest release, but it's more of a packaging exercise.
<kc2bez> Sure. Maybe not tonight though :)
<tsimonq2> If you get merges from Debian down to a science, I can point you at plenty of LXQt packages. ;)
<tsimonq2> Sure, that's no problem :)
<kc2bez> Yeah I would like to. 
<tsimonq2> It'll certainly get you more comfortable uploading to the archive. :D
<kc2bez> More experience will help for sure.
<tsimonq2> And if anyone wants it, it's certainly not exclusive to Dan (none of this is, in fact, it'd be cool to get you to sponsor something eventually), libfm-qt is a really fun symbols puzzle.
<tsimonq2> - _ZNSt8_Rb_treeIjjSt9_IdentityIjESt4lessIjESaIjEE16_M_insert_uniqueIjEESt4pairISt17_Rb_tree_iteratorIjEbEOT_@Base 0.14.1
<tsimonq2> + _ZNSt6vectorIN2Fm8FilePathESaIS1_EED1Ev@Base 0.14.1+git201907270128~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<tsimonq2> + _ZNSt6vectorIN2Fm8FilePathESaIS1_EED2Ev@Base 0.14.1+git201907270128~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<tsimonq2> + _ZNSt6vectorISt4pairISt10shared_ptrIKN2Fm8FileInfoEES5_ESaIS6_EE17_M_realloc_insertIJS6_EEEvN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS6_S8_EEDpOT_@Base 0.14.1+git201907270128~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<tsimonq2> + _ZNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE12_M_constructIPKcEEvT_S8_St20forward_iterator_tag@Base 0.14.1+git201907270128~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<tsimonq2> +#MISSING: 0.14.1+git201907270128~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1# _ZNSt8_Rb_treeIjjSt9_IdentityIjESt4lessIjESaIjEE16_M_insert_uniqueIjEESt4pairISt17_Rb_tree_iteratorIjEbEOT_@Base 0.14.1
<tsimonq2> The error is only present on Disco.
<kc2bez> ewww
<tsimonq2> >:D
<tsimonq2> Hey RikMills, want a break from PIM? :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<kc2bez> Thanks for your help tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> No problem at all!
<tsimonq2> Have a great night
<kc2bez> Thanks, morning now though ;)
<tsimonq2> True ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1570
<lubot> <RikMills> "The error is only present on Disco." … That smells like a compiler version issue
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Hey RikMills, want a break from PIM? :P], To be honest, I have given up caring about PIM symbols. Just ignoring them and rebuilding the 5 or 6 extenal packages that use the PIM ABI each time seems less work
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: did you receive my email ? 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1571
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1573
<wxl[m]> Is phab just spinning away for anyone else?
<kc2bez> I'm in.
<kc2bez> Which part in particular?
<wxl[m]> Nevermind I guess. Wherever I'm at is in some weird internet black hole
<kc2bez> I hate that
<wxl[m]> Or maybe Firefox issue
<kc2bez> I use firefox but mobile networks can be a challenge.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER930acffb78ae: fixed PEP8] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER930acffb78ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1e8dba98759: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1e8dba98759
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdc3aa2417cf: Add destination need to accept] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdc3aa2417cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1575
<guiverc> kc2bez, ack on t91  (mimetypes)
<kc2bez> Thanks guiverc 
<wxl> i got to finish some things but it's on my TODO, too
<wxl> i think i've exhausted myself on screensavers/locks for one day
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl I appreciate it.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-20
<lubot> <lynorian> that isn't even how you usse that meme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f445bd5cc6e: Update bluedevil version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f445bd5cc6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42b9fa0b4422: Spellcheck desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42b9fa0b4422
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [that isn't even how you usse that meme], I know, but it's hilarious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Karen: How do you update Lubuntu?????? … r/Linux: ugh wtf rtfm
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Karen: How do you update Lubuntu?????? … r/Linux: ugh wtf rtfm], 🤣
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [Karen: How do you update Lubuntu?????? … r/Linux: ugh wtf rtfm], Pfffft
<lubot> <lynorian> using the meme wrong could make it less funny
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/385/
<lubot> Bipin Singh was added by: Bipin Singh
<lubot> <Bipin Singh> Hey
<lubot> <Bipin Singh> Jc
<lubot> <Bipin Singh> Lubuntu is not showing wifi networks anymore to me , can someone help?
<lubot> <RikMills> @Bipin Singh [Lubuntu is not showing wifi networks anymore to me , can someone help?], This is a development channel. Please use the support channels for support questions. Thanks :) … See: https://lubuntu.me/links/
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez https://phab.lubuntu.me/D98 updated
<The_LoudSpeaker> btw, https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/ this defaults to focal branch
<The_LoudSpeaker> kinda confusing
<The_LoudSpeaker> for a moment I thought I hadn't pushed the updated meta.
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh I can change that on phab. should I?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> oh I can change that on phab. should I?], @wxl
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: wot?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The default branch for meta is still set to focal. Should i change it to groovy on phab?
<wxl> yep
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-21
<The_LoudSpeaker> Done!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Same for rART
<The_LoudSpeaker> and default settings
<The_LoudSpeaker> oooh default settings doesn't have a groovy branch yet. whoever makes changes, make sure you create a branch first.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will we have standups again?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we should. I think the big question is when is everyone available?
<lubot> Y was added by: Y
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I think we should. I think the big question is when is everyone available?], we could make a poll for it I think
<The_LoudSpeaker> +1
<The_LoudSpeaker> The release is nearning.
<lubot> <lynorian> +1
<guiverc> I believe standups are useful, even if I say nothing.  (I get to hear what others are doing, can throw in a thought should I have one), and can get told where to direct attention etc
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-22
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://doodle.com/poll/gbd9ygutsgg87ixe
<tsimonq2> !standup | ^
<ubot93> ^: standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> for a moment there I thought today was thursday.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @SamuelBanya does not exist
<lubot> <N0um3n0> has he changed his nickname?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think he might have deleted his account
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oh well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://project-metrics.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I added Discourse there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The point of the stats is to track movement over time and such
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Okay
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-23
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200723.1)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (sigh) already...
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> im not really ready to build everything again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool story bro
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <teward001> *breaks everything just to give Simon more work*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*breaks everything just to give Simon more work*], *reads the line in Thomas' agreed-upon services and pawns it back off to him*
<lubot> <teward001> oh i didn't say it's the infra that's gonna break xD
<lubot> <teward001> *points at pending syncs that affect pretty much every package*
<lubot> * kc2bez pops popcorn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*points at pending migrations upstream from Ubuntu that affect pretty much every …], *makes teward the maintainer for every package in Debian slowly and painfully*
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 you have a mild interest in GRUB right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAM, new maintainer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oh, same with the entire Linux kernel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> and all of its modules
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While we're at it, let's include GNU Hurd
<lubot> <teward001> are you looking for me to find your IRL location and hunt you down just to smack you from here to Hell, Michigan, and back?
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Michigan is about an hour and a half drive from here, just sayin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And hell? Well, I already live there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At least the last month I have
<lubot> <teward001> *sends you to actual heck*
<lubot> <teward001> anyways
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yeah so there's this Lubuntu thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> we're sort of in the devel channel for it
<lubot> <teward001> is it called 20.04.1 image testing :P
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause i'm kinda waiting for the point release 😔
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DID YOU KNOW
<lubot> <tsimonq2> that if you actually help test the images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They might actually get released?
<lubot> <teward001> are the images ready for testing though was the question
<lubot> <teward001> if not then i can't test em
<lubot> <teward001> but i AM going to test the 20.04.1 images :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217727/testcases
<lubot> <teward001> *zsyncs the ISO at 10MBps*
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*zsyncs the ISO at 10MBps*], NOT FAST ENOUGH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HURRY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> TIME IS RUNNING OUT
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [Cool story bro], Thanks stupid. I’m not in the mood right now
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [They might actually get released?], Nobody asked
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [And hell? Well, I already live there], Yes
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [NOT FAST ENOUGH], ...
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [TIME IS RUNNING OUT], You have two weeks dip poop
<lubot> <teward001> i did testing xD
<lubot> <teward001> *hands @kc2bez proof*
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD … !cookie @teward001
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> good for you
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-25
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [good for you], Who asked?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Who asked?], your mom.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> shut up guys
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> fr this sucks
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> people are stupid
<The_LoudSpeaker> is 20.04.1 image ready?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D98 this was supposed to go in with 20.04.1 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez approve ploxx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I guess it must have snuck up on us
<The_LoudSpeaker> ?
 * The_LoudSpeaker doesn't have english as his native.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez: just read your comment. Did you have the lubuntu-grub-theme package installed After installation? Also, can you paste your /etc/default/grub ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I remember pusing to rMETA but not uploading it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot if the upload is required for rMETA
<kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PdFGpfgRMM/
<kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5d32sgcVvV/
<kc2bez> There you go @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks!
<kc2bez> np
<The_LoudSpeaker> I see that the THEME variable isn't set yet
<The_LoudSpeaker> The D98 specifically sets it
<kc2bez> I applied D98 to a live session
<The_LoudSpeaker> do you have any files in /etc/default/grub.d/ ?
<kc2bez> init-select.cfg is in there
<The_LoudSpeaker> nope thats always there.
<kc2bez> right
<kc2bez> all the lines are commented out anyway
<The_LoudSpeaker> where do I check if GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK: true was applied? 
<kc2bez> That should only get applied if LUKS is used.
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html#Configuration this confirms GRUB_THEME is the correct parameter. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Why doesn't it get applied then?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guess we should set GRUB_THEME as a cfg in /etc/default/grub.d/
<The_LoudSpeaker> The problem with using /etc/default/grub.d/ is that it gets considered when update-grub is run and not when grub-mkconfig is run. the latter runs during lubuntu installation.
<The_LoudSpeaker> we had implemented /etc/default/grub.d/grub-theme.cfg previosly but I remember GRUB_THEME not getting set during installation.
<TJ-> The_LoudSpeaker: could that be due to calamares ordering ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> We can do what breeze theme does, append a line to /etc/default/grub itself. We already have overrite: false set in https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/grubcfg.conf so it won't get overritten when putting other things in that file.
<The_LoudSpeaker> TJ-: how can I check?
<TJ-> The_LoudSpeaker: well, check how it does things. if like you say it diretyl calls grub-mkconfig then that isn't going to play well but it ought to call "update-grub, the shell-script wrapper
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl you know the order?
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/settings.conf
<TJ-> The_LoudSpeaker: looking at the shell script /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig it actually *does* source those files:  for x in ${sysconfdir}/default/grub.d/*.cfg ; do
<TJ-> The_LoudSpeaker: so which-ever way it is triggered those files should be included (file permissions allowing)
<The_LoudSpeaker> then I don't know why it didn't work last time.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will give it another try.
<The_LoudSpeaker> forget D98
<TJ-> Typo in the variable name?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't remember so.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc7b5bed2ff91d1c410cd75328fb4431d69f40a1c#change-uhCaCizq56ep
<The_LoudSpeaker> This was the previos one.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have pushed the changes to phab for the cfg. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Now uploading.
<TJ-> one thing that occurs; the .postinst script is doing "update-grub" - that'll only work if /usr/sbin/ is in the PATH at that point - might be worth checking the installer's environment and how it works - is it creating a chroot for the /target/ and if so is that in the PATH? might be worth explicitly calling "/usr/sbin/update-grub" and testing
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think it wasn't working and that's why we had removed the posy install script later.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Right now it only places the things in place like grub2-themes-mate does
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am depending on cala to call update-grub and use the cfg file in grub.d 
<TJ-> I doubt calamares will call 'update-grub' unless it is Debian/Ubuntu aware; for cross-OS it'd call grub-mkconfig I'd expect
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> h
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> motus think ubuntu cinnamon is a joke so meanwhile
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> at my 'playground'
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> give me something to do
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> lmfao
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-26
<ItzSwirlz> aha yes
<ItzSwirlz> reveal yourself person from behind the scenes
<ItzSwirlz> "Group admins have restricted you from messaging."
<ItzSwirlz> Sure-try me.
<ItzSwirlz> :P
<ItzSwirlz> Yes simon, no need to say it. You notice me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's a bug buzzing, does anyone else notice a pest?
<ItzSwirlz> Thanks -_-
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8889b0f91dc4: Add customizing section for firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8889b0f91dc4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4dc1c3b64b4: Add Warning about logging out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4dc1c3b64b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL468718cf43d6: Add rows for top sites] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL468718cf43d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3617
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3d6bc1da0f1: Add Always do not track button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3d6bc1da0f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3616
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f89b95912cf: Add changing row of highlights] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f89b95912cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4020f5c67f0c: Add standard and strict privacy protection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4020f5c67f0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL616093cb9311: Fix misspelling and warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL616093cb9311
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90b90ac8d3a0: Spellcheck firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90b90ac8d3a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTce432faa8fa4: Include a cfg in /etc/default/grub.d/ for lubuntu-grub-theme.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTce432faa8fa4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09883f01005d: Fix warning (in more ways than one)] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09883f01005d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3613
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0333f08288cd: Spellcheck qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0333f08288cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e9a70d48054: Spellcheck desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e9a70d48054
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbeee1726d40: Add Exceptions button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbeee1726d40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20f2dbe47f04: Fix ScreenGrab capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20f2dbe47f04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ac073352883: Spellcheck fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ac073352883
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS6f68733ca118: Add Discourse support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS6f68733ca118
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSb61faebe7aed: Remove some verbosity added when debugging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSb61faebe7aed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcec672247ed1: Add Autofill logins and passowrds and saved logins buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcec672247ed1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e7a2b5d13ba: Add swap to outline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e7a2b5d13ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL829dee90d888: Add manage Data and Clear data options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL829dee90d888
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6709e2eb43f: Add Delete cookies and site data when Firefox is closed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6709e2eb43f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL56c539a06c76: spellcheck qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL56c539a06c76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3615
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7daae0e0ed3: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7daae0e0ed3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/343/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/344/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/96/
<The_LoudSpeaker> I talked to upstream, cjwatson mentioned in #grub that the grub-mkconfig considers them. Next daily iso should have updated version of lubuntu-grub-theme, guiverc kc2bez can you test if the theme gets installed and selected by default upon installation?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will give it a look.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL006e092a7317: Update pot files for updated strings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL006e092a7317
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 Can you please set up a Weblate instance?
